# Super Smash Mafia for TCoD - Game Thread



## M&F (Oct 19, 2014)

Master Hand and Crazy Hand are a tad bored. Smash per se is great and all, but it's also been out for half a month, and it's all they ever play. At some point you get tired of just fighting, or just getting your ass kicked by Kid Icarus: Uprising enemies for five minutes straight. So, Master Hand decided to come up with a slightly different Smash...

-----

How to Play Super Smash Mafia
-All players have a running damage counter. The higher it is, the easier it is for an attack to KO the player. All players will be informed of their damage counter at the end of each night, along with any other usual night events.
-Most of the active powers in this game -- referred to mostly as moves or attacks -- deal damage to players, and many of them also launch players.
-A player who is launched offstage is liable to being KO'd. Any move that launches a player it all is liable to KO a player, although a launch only leads to a KO if the launched player is under a minimum threshold of damage. The amount of damage needed for a KO varies both with the strength of the move's launch and the character's weight.
-Characters in this game can be lightweights, midweights or heavyweights. For all intents and purposes, two characters in the same category have the exact same weight, even if that's not necessarily true in the games.
-Additionally, even if that's not necessarily true in the games, any attack that both deals damage and launches players will deal damage first and then launch based on the damage counter _after_ the attack deals damage.
-Most players will have at least one recovery move. When a recovery move is used, the threshold of damage needed for a launch to lead into a KO is increased, making the recovering player harder to KO.
-Whether a launch successfully leads to a KO is only accounted for at the end of the night, so recovery works even if you're launched well before you can use your recovery move.
-At the beginning of each night, all players will automatically heal up to 5% damage.
-At the beginning of each night starting with Night One, a Smash Ball will randomly be assigned to a player. A player who has a Smash Ball can unleash their Final Smash that Night if they so wish. Final Smashes are always the very first action accounted for in the Night, so it's very difficult to prevent them from activating or going through. A player who has the Smash Ball can opt not to use their Final Smash, but Smash Balls are not stored -- choosing not to use a Final Smash in the specific Night that you have it means forfeiting the Final Smash altogether (unless you really luck out and snag another Smash Ball).

Good luck, and I really hope I balanced this properly.


----------



## M&F (Oct 19, 2014)

Also, *72 hours for night actions*, starting now that all the role PMs are out.


----------



## M&F (Oct 23, 2014)

It took Crazy Hand a bit to wrap its chaotic mind around the rather strict rules of this new kind of Smash, but ultimately, they both got right into it, explaining the rules to the trophies that they respectively controlled.

None of the fighters was knocked offstage just yet, but they already sought to find if any of them was working for the wrong hand, so to say.

As soon as they settle in a neat formation to begin debating, however, a voice could be heard:


> *I'm really feeling it!*


Baffled, the fighters looked around, but could find none who ostensibly said it. Who could it be? Ah, well, there were more important issues at hand.

*No one has been defeated.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (Oct 23, 2014)

That should be Shulk's voice. But where is Shulk? None of us is Shulk, are we?

I'm a bit too lazy and don't have enough time, but also, would someone mind constructing a character list?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 23, 2014)

Character list:
I liek Squirtles- Ludwig von Koopa
RespectTheBlade- Robin
Visitor Message- Sheik
Wargle- Captain Falcon
Zero Moment- Ganondorf
hopeandjoy- Mega Man
Eifie- Lucina
Dazel- Greninja
Superbird- Bowser
Mai- Villager
Light- Dark Pit (I assume this is some kind of Gray Pit?)
Phantom- Link
Butterfree- Charizard (retro mascots, right there)

_Somebody's_ really feeling it... I would say Lucina somehow did something, but there's zero evidence otherwise. 

I assume this is being played on Final Destination?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 23, 2014)

Hmm. Maybe Pocket? That's the only thing I can think of, and that doesn't really store voices or anything like that. 

Unless it's Shulk time. 

(Lucina and Shulk are on the for glory 1v1 tab, though. )


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 23, 2014)

Shit. Forgot to use an action. But I am at 0% damage though, so that's good. 

If this game is anything like Smash, it's unlikely someone would get KO'd on the first night. Who took the most damage?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 23, 2014)

I basically know nothing about Smash... (no, I don't know why I'm here either.) So I guess I'm even more clueless about the effects my actions would have on their greater scheme of the game than most people. And about what to actually expect from this game, really. idk man.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2014)

We can only assume the one feeling it is in fact Mr. Krabs.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm still at zero, which is good, I suppose.

The unfortunate part of me being in this game is that I know nothing about Fire Emblem.  So someone will have to explain that part to me. :I


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 23, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> We can only assume the one feeling it is in fact Mr. Krabs.


gfdi I was not prepared for that.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 23, 2014)

Still at 0%. 

The mafia probably forgot to send in a night action, which is probably why no one is hurt, as far as we know.

Is any character capable of copying anything?

maybe, just maybe, MF will join the battle under Shulk.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm also at 0%.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 23, 2014)

Show me ya moves, sucka!

Yea, I'm at a goose egg. Who knows what's going on? I hope no mega MF death combo like two games ago. I'm always afraid of those.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm at zero still, thanks to my move last night, though I do know than Zero Moment targetted me.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, I'm also at 0%, hooray. I wonder how many people actually targeted other people on the first night when apparently most players have a recovery move. :o


----------



## Mai (Oct 24, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> _Somebody's_ really feeling it... I would say Lucina somehow did something, but there's zero evidence otherwise.
> 
> I assume this is being played on Final Destination?


Could it be a taunt or something? Why Lucina?

... I don't have the game (yet?), so I'm somewhat clueless. 0% here, too.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 24, 2014)

Someone was playing Smash on the bus tonight! I now know that there's still a big white hand!!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh whoops. Still at 0% here, juggling like 8 stacks of tomes.


----------



## M&F (Oct 24, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Someone was playing Smash on the bus tonight! I now know that there's still a big white hand!!


*BIG WHITE HAND* hands it over!

In other news, I'm upset that Bowser Jr. and associates now have an official splash line that isn't the same one I came up with for ILS's PM.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm at 15%. That's probably because I attacked Phantom last night, though. Thought that for a Smash Mafia it would be par for the course, but seeing all these 0%...


----------



## Phantom (Oct 24, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> I'm at 15%. That's probably because I attacked Phantom last night, though. Thought that for a Smash Mafia it would be par for the course, but seeing all these 0%...


I just love how everyone went over the fact that you targeted me. 

 I used my recovery move, my up special basically. It let's me know who targeted me, protects me from damage, and it has a chance to deal damage to them as well. 

 Also, why would you attack me?

 At this point? You're looking suspicious mate.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 24, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> That's probably because I attacked Phantom last night, though.


Yes, attacking on Night 0 does warrant a bit of explanation...

I should have figured that there would be some weird sentence at the beginning of Day 1, that seems to be a pattern in Metallica Fanboy's games.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2014)

Phantom said:


> I just love how everyone went over the fact that you targeted me.
> 
> I used my recovery move, my up special basically. It let's me know who targeted me, protects me from damage, and it has a chance to deal damage to them as well.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I thought that this game would be more of a, well, brawl. I guess I was wrong.

And I targeted you in particular for vague rp reasons - I'm Ganondorf, you're Link. Makes sense.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 24, 2014)

Honestly I kind of wanted to attack someone just for the lulz, and it _is_ a smash mafia, so I don't find it all the suspicious that ZM went off and attacked someone random.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 24, 2014)

I probably would have done something similar if I had remembered to send in my night action.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 24, 2014)

...I suppose that makes sense.  Although, if the teams are limited to innocent and mafia-aligned (I was given a colour team; maybe there are more than just two?), beating up on an ally for lulz would be just as counter-productive as it would be in any other mafia game.  For the record, I'm not going to be attacking anyone unless I feel that it's necessary, though obviously I can't force anyone else to do so.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 24, 2014)

I guess not everyone has the same type of moves. I don't have an up-special (recovery). And one of my moves is a taunt that is kinda useless


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2014)

Dazel said:


> ...I suppose that makes sense.  Although, if the teams are limited to innocent and mafia-aligned (I was given a colour team; maybe there are more than just two?), beating up on an ally for lulz would be just as counter-productive as it would be in any other mafia game.  For the record, I'm not going to be attacking anyone unless I feel that it's necessary, though obviously I can't force anyone else to do so.


Yeah, I'm on a team, too. I think this is a team game, with multiple inno teams and one scum team.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 25, 2014)

I am also at 0%, and I used recovery last night.



Zero Moment said:


> Yeah, I'm on a team, too. I think this is a team game, with multiple inno teams and one scum team.


In that case, it might be a good idea to reveal who's on which team. I know I'm Blue, and of course there's a Red team, but what about Green and/or Yellow? 

Somehow, I don't think this is a multi-faction game. There are only three teams to begin with (assuming MF didn't use Team Yellow before the Smash Direct officially revealed 8P), and those correspond to Mafia, Innocents, and Unaffiliated. 

...by that logic, we probably also have an Alien here somewhere.


----------



## M&F (Oct 25, 2014)

Oops, almost lost track of the time here.

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 25, 2014)

Superbird said:


> In that case, it might be a good idea to reveal who's on which team. I know I'm Blue, and of course there's a Red team, but what about Green and/or Yellow?


 Blue team here as well.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 25, 2014)

Are teammembers supposed to be notified of their teammates, or is it a Red vs Blue fight?


----------



## Phantom (Oct 25, 2014)

The basics of mafia are informed minority vs uninformed majority, so you'd think it was one team being mafia and the other being innocent - with the mafia knowing who each other are. 

 Anywho, so far? I've only got one truth to go off of. ZM targeted me N0. There is no real reason to target ANYONE on N0 unless there is scum involved. 

*Zero Moment. *


----------



## Eifie (Oct 25, 2014)

Phantom said:


> There is no real reason to target ANYONE on N0 unless there is scum involved.


Well, you know, except for the reason's we've been listing...

I don't really care whether we lynch ZM or not, though. I just hope we don't end up spending the entire game just spamming recovery moves.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 25, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Anywho, so far? I've only got one truth to go off of. ZM targeted me N0. There is no real reason to target ANYONE on N0 unless there is scum involved.
> 
> *Zero Moment. *


This is a pretty weak conclusion. I don't think _everyone_ has a recovery move, so obviously some people have to attack others.

_however....._



Zero Moment said:


> Are teammembers supposed to be notified of their teammates, or is it a Red vs Blue fight?


If you were part of the innocent team, shouldn't you already know the answer to that?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 25, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> This is a pretty weak conclusion. I don't think _everyone_ has a recovery move, so obviously some people have to attack others.
> 
> _however....._
> 
> ...


(*Abstain* so I don't get surpriselynched again)
I'm asking because I'm a Fishing Brother, and I'm not sure if we're the only ones on this "team" or if we're just the only ones we know of.


> You fight in the BLUE TEAM (innocent)


 is kinda ambiguous. By the lack of claims for other teams, I'm guessing it's just a flavor-y way of saying inno or scum.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm on the Blue Team and wasn't told I anyone else on the team.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 25, 2014)

*Abstain*

It doesn't seem like there are multiple innocent factions. Knowing MF, there may be a cult faction though. 

I, too, am on the blue team.


----------



## Mai (Oct 25, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> This is a pretty weak conclusion. I don't think _everyone_ has a recovery move, so obviously some people have to attack others.


Relevantly...



Metallica Fanboy said:


> -Most players will have at least one recovery move. When a recovery move is used, the threshold of damage needed for a launch to lead into a KO is increased, making the recovering player harder to KO.





Visitor Message said:


> It doesn't seem like there are multiple innocent factions. Knowing MF, there may be a cult faction though.
> 
> I, too, am on the blue team.


I highly doubt "multiple innocent factions" as a concept as well. From what I know about Smash, I don't think a cult would work in this game, either - but multiple mafia factions might be a thing (though the lack of deaths might be kind of odd, then).

I'm on the blue team as well... but this is getting to the point that people are probably going to use this to just softclaim as innocent, aren't they?


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey. Blue team. No damage last night, don't have a night action so I didn't use one.

There seems to be basically no reason for an innocent to attack N0 so I have to say I'm kiiiinda suspicious of Zero Moment but eh, I guess in a game with damage it's somewhat less scummy than otherwise? Bleh. I'm in England, only just hastily caught up on this and need to be going to bed, so sorry I'm not very insightful at the moment.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 26, 2014)

I really don't see any reason to think there's more than one innocent team. I thought the PM was pretty unambiguous and the teams are just flavor.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 26, 2014)

Also, uh, with each player having however many moves... that's weird, Butterfree. Do you have some sort of gimmicky role, or...?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 26, 2014)

First of all, I'm going to *Abstain*, because I'm the other fishing brother and I don't want to have to kill someone tonight because ZM was wrongfully lynched today. Go, team Evil!

And secondly, I can also say that my role and ZM's role are almost word-for-word the same. Thus, I can verify that his only free-to-use damaging attack (the one he said he was using last night) has no launching potential (thus, there was no actual risk involved. Ganondorf attacking Link does make sense for a RP justification, but when he said he was going to attack Phantom for RP reasons last night, I didn't pry.) (we get out-of-thread communication, if that wasn't already obvious)

Thirdly, Butterfree claiming to have no moves. While I would be skeptical, this is a Mafia Facilitator game, and this happened to someone in Trainer Class Mafia, so I think it would be best to take it at face value.


----------



## Light (Oct 26, 2014)

Since Butterfree is Charizard I'm guessing she meant she didn't have any non-attacking moves. I've got three moves and a final smash and they're all based on my character's moveset from in-game.


----------



## M&F (Oct 26, 2014)

Link and Ganondorf, as they're wont to, get on each other's throats first thing in the discussion; nonetheless, the smashers decide to have some patience for the time being.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Oct 26, 2014)

... Or wait, I forgot to roll the Final Smash. Give me a sec.


----------



## M&F (Oct 26, 2014)

Done.

*hopeandjoy has the Smash Ball!*


----------



## M&F (Oct 28, 2014)

It wasn't easy to spot at first, but soon, somebody realized that something was wrong. They started counting how many Smashers were around, and tallied a total of 15. They then shook their head and tried counting again, this time coming up at 11. Then they realized they forgot to count themselves, so that makes it 12. Probably off by one give or take, considering that there are supposed to be 13. But no matter how many more times they counted, it'd usually amount to 12. So they finally piped up.

"Isn't somebody missing?"

Just then, a voice rang out:


> *I'm really killing it!*


The alarmed Smashers rushed to find out what was going on, and in time, it became clear to them that *Sheik* was missing. Of course, that particular character was _always_ disappearing off to somewhere, but this time, that "somewhere" was nowhere that anybody could suss out.

*Player 4 defeated! He was Blue Team (innocent).

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 28, 2014)

Hmmm. So, hopeandjoy had the smash ball, and that Smash is probably very powerful. Probably enough to kill someone at a low percent, especially if they chose not to recover that night. 

So, assuming SUPER FIGHTING ROBOT FIGHTING TO SAVE THE WORLD hopeandjoy's final smash was enough to dispatch VM, where does that leave us? 

Oh, still at 0%. Also, forgot to mention yesterday, but I'm Blue team as well.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2014)

(RTB appears to have eaten my post with his ninja skills)

Wait, does scum have insta-KO moves? This may change everything. I don't think a final smash would take care of one person, unless they got ganged up on.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 28, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> unless they got ganged up on.


5 Mega Men, maybe? It's a final smash, and MF made it pretty clear that even a weaker hit could kill if the player didn't recover. And sorry, but all ninja skills belong to Dazel for the duration of this game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2014)

MF, what is the damage threshold where players can start getting launched?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2014)

Watch out Dazzle, RTB is stealing your ninja-ness.
Still, from 0% to ded in one night.... All we can really assume is that VM is definitely feeling it now.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 28, 2014)

Status PM said:
			
		

> Additionally, you've received an anonymous message:
> 
> 
> > You and Sheik (Visitor Message) are now a *FIGHTING DUO*. Fight to be the last two players remaining! Be warned, though: if one of you is KO'd, the other player will be KO'd as well! (Note: You may *NOT* communicate out-of-thread)


wtf but he's already dead
I guess this happened after that whole him dying thing. Or, he's NOT REALLY DEAD or something like that, y'know, because this is MFia.

But that being the case, he was launched from, we can probably assume, zero percent or something else very low. Though Sheik is a very light character, I'm fairly sure none of us have any moves that could do quite that much normally.

hopeandjoy, I am now suspicious of you. What did you do with that Smash Ball? I can see Megaman's final smash KO'ing someone like Sheik from a very low percent, by gameplay standards.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 28, 2014)

I passed on the Smash Ball actually. Furthermore, the description of my final smash as MF described it seemed to indicate that I couldn't launch someone successfully at 0% anyway. 

In other words, I've been framed.


----------



## M&F (Oct 28, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> MF, what is the damage threshold where players can start getting launched?


It depends on a lot of factors.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 28, 2014)

Hold on, if MF announces who has the smash ball every night, does that mean nobody had it the first night?

Also, honestly, I would be very surprised if the mafia weren't able to insta-kill people, because that would put them at a huge disadvantage. Maybe one of them has an insta-kill power, or all of them have to gang up on someone to guarantee a kill (assuming said target doesn't recover), or something.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 28, 2014)

...Everyone is a ninja on the inside.  That's all that matters.

I'm still at 0%, for what it's worth.

Visitor Message's death was surprising, and now we know that the Mafia is more than capable of killing us in one night, even if Visitor Message's situation was bad luck.  The point was that it was possible and will probably remain that way.

I'm also on the Blue Team, late reply.  So I think that does narrow it down to innocent versus scum?


----------



## Wargle (Oct 28, 2014)

Right. So. This is either some terrible luck or the mafia have insta kills. Are our lynches insta kills? Because if not we are in a bad way. A really bad way.

Still pulling a 0% at the moment. 

the fighting duo/double ko thing is interesting, since nothing came of it. But even more interesting, that means that either Sheik could pair himself up like that, or someone's playing matchmaker.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 28, 2014)

It seems unlikely to me that the mafia have _actual_ instakills, though they might have something that's roughly equivalent.  It seems off to me that there's a percentage-based health (or whatever you call that) system when you can be killed in a single hit.  Moreover, moves that decrease the damage you take overnight would be only useful against friendly players that are beating up on your for roleplaying unknown reasons.  If all of the scum players ganged up on a single player, however, you probably wouldn't need an instakill.


----------



## M&F (Oct 28, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Hold on, if MF announces who has the smash ball every night, does that mean nobody had it the first night?


Smash Balls only start being rolled at N1, which was last night.



Wargle said:


> Are our lynches insta kills?


Yes.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 28, 2014)

I took damage last night. Meaning I'm gonna assume someone wants me dead. Why target me two days in a row? Who else took damage?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 29, 2014)

I didn't have any free time over the weekend, so I didn't actually communicate with ZM overnight, nor did I remember to send in a night action. For the record, I also took 10%.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry, but for right now my vote still goes for *Zero Moment*. Unless someone else targeted me, I was targeted yesterday for 'plot reasons' which makes no sense, this is mafia, not a RP. Plus with how the game is set up, fishing bro really is a bad claim. And with those characters? I could see other characters being fishing bros, maybe, but not them.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, although MF didn't specifically say so this time, I believe that your choice of character has zero impact on your role. A lot of people (including me) also seem to find ZM's reasons somewhat acceptable, if not logical - not thinking that it was a good idea doesn't necessarily mean that you should find it suspicious. It also seems like it would have been a bad idea for Superbird to stick his neck out for ZM this early in the game if they were both mafia and lying about being fishing brothers. I find it kind of strange how much you're gunning for ZM given how much people have disagreed with you, but I also think you usually act like this... I dunno.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 29, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Well, although MF didn't specifically say so this time, I believe that your choice of character has zero impact on your role. A lot of people (including me) also seem to find ZM's reasons somewhat acceptable, if not logical - not thinking that it was a good idea doesn't necessarily mean that you should find it suspicious. It also seems like it would have been a bad idea for Superbird to stick his neck out for ZM this early in the game if they were both mafia and lying about being fishing brothers. I find it kind of strange how much you're gunning for ZM given how much people have disagreed with you, but I also think you usually act like this... I dunno.


 It's a mix of gut feeling and just that it doesn't make sense to me to attack someone based off 'rp' reasons. And if so many people believe him, then why did Superbird feel the need to step in if there wasn't any real threat?

 Honestly, if it weren't for my move that I used N1, I would never have known who'd attacked me. So, I really don't think they were expecting that at all. And if I didn't know? Would he have kept attacking me? Because I took damage last night, when I didn't use that move. So, obviously, I was attacked again, which means the mafia sees me as a potential threat after what I revealed one of my roles to be so now that I've figured out that perhaps, perhaps, ZM is mafia, they want me gone. 

 That, or Zero Moment is taking his role far too seriously. 

'act' like this? ouch. Just playing the game. :(


----------



## Phantom (Oct 29, 2014)

N0, not N1, my bad. Damn no editing.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 29, 2014)

Phantom said:


> It's a mix of gut feeling and just that it doesn't make sense to me to attack someone based off 'rp' reasons. And if so many people believe him, then why did Superbird feel the need to step in if there wasn't any real threat?
> 
> Honestly, if it weren't for my move that I used N1, I would never have known who'd attacked me. So, I really don't think they were expecting that at all. And if I didn't know? Would he have kept attacking me? Because I took damage last night, when I didn't use that move. So, obviously, I was attacked again, which means the mafia sees me as a potential threat after what I revealed one of my roles to be so now that I've figured out that perhaps, perhaps, ZM is mafia, they want me gone.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't mean any offense! I just meant that you tend to be what I think is a bit overly suspicious of certain people most of the time, so this isn't anything unusual and ptobably not something that should raise any red flags. (Though now that I think of it, in the instances that I remember this happening, you were always mafia... but I think there might have been a couple where you were innocent that I could find if I looked.)

So, that's actually pretty weird. If mafia _knew_ that you can find out who's attacking you, why would they take the risk of attacking you? But why would an innocent attack you, unless they were suspicious and for some reason didn't feel like bringing it up in thread? Either way doesn't really make any sense. Did you mention how much damage you took last night? If it was a small amount, maybe somebody had some sort of AoE that targeted multiple random players or something?? idk smash man

I am actually not sure why Superbird spoke up; maybe he panicked because the vote at the moment was in favour of lynching ZM (though that was because there was only one vote)? I guess on this forum people who have information tend to be more forthright with it than I would really think logical... I dunno.

Ummm I had more to say but now I'm late for my train haha.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2014)

I abstained from acting last night, so no, I didn't attack Phantom last night.
Placeholder *abstain* to make the vote even.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmm. The ZM/Phantom thing is interesting. Did someone frame him? Are they both mafia acting on an elaborate and brilliant plot? MF's careful avoidance of the Mafia instakil; pretty much confirms it to me, and that's worrying. We can do minimal? damage at night, and hope to get lucky with an lynch, but they'll be trying to throw things off.

I know MF wouldn't make this purposefully unbalanced towards mafia, so there has to be some saving grace for the town. Or maybe it really is Bastard MaFia


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2014)

Also, since Phantom seems to be misinterpereting what I meant with the 'rp reasons' thing, here is my thought process N0:

>n0
>"gonna be a right brawl m80 who should I target"
>scrolls to player/character list
>espies Link
>is Ganondorf
>target acquired
>uses damaging but non-launching move because accidentally killing someone you were just messing with feelsbadman


----------



## Superbird (Oct 30, 2014)

Phantom said:


> It's a mix of gut feeling and just that it doesn't make sense to me to attack someone based off 'rp' reasons. And if so many people believe him, then why did Superbird feel the need to step in if there wasn't any real threat?


There was only one vote at the time and it was before everyone stepped in saying they believed him, iirc (too tired to check.) Like I said, we're fishing bros, and if he was lynched I'd have to use a very high-launching attack on someone, and unless I have any idea who the mafia is, I don't want to. 

(I'm actually very sure you're not mafia, because your playstyle so far is very like you usually play, from my point of view, but you would be the one I would have aimed for in the absence of any other leads, simply because you threw the first vote.)



Phantom said:


> That, or Zero Moment is taking his role far too seriously.


I kind of agree with this, but I will reiterate that the attack has no launching power and I saw it as harmless when he said he was going to do it.



Eifie said:


> I am actually not sure why Superbird spoke up; maybe he panicked because the vote at the moment was in favour of lynching ZM (though that was because there was only one vote)? I guess on this forum people who have information tend to be more forthright with it than I would really think logical... I dunno.


It's my favored playstyle to be as open as possible without sabotaging myself, generally, to lower suspicion and then bring out the most important of my powers later on. In this case I saw it as beneficial to warn whoever was going to target me or ZM that we could take revenge. And, of course, the innocent count is incredibly important and in MFia games it's important to keep as many of us alive as possible because if we're not careful seven of us could die at once.



Wargle said:


> I know MF wouldn't make this purposefully unbalanced towards mafia, so there has to be some saving grace for the town. Or maybe it really is Bastard MaFia


If anything, I think this game seems more biased towards the innocents.

...just to be safe, I think we should all vote *Lynch MF* to make sure that's not the win condition for this game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2014)

jeez guys I'm not playing any kind of role
it was a joke stop obsessing over it :\


----------



## M&F (Oct 30, 2014)

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 30, 2014)

Even if YOUR attack was weak and had no launching power, it still could have done damage and as a result made me easier to launch. 

 I'm not saying how much damage I took, for my safety. As little or big as it is, it still is damage and might make me even more of a target. 

 Also, if there are fishing brothers, which I doubt is true, does that mean there are other standard roles hidden amongst our moves? Are there lovers? A doctor (someone who can heal other players or prevent them from getting damage)? Something to think about. Because this isn't a standard mafia, so I don't understand why fishing brothers or lovers would be involved saved for a few characters.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm keeping my vote.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 30, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Also, if there are fishing brothers, which I doubt is true, does that mean there are other standard roles hidden amongst our moves? Are there lovers? A doctor (someone who can heal other players or prevent them from getting damage)? Something to think about. Because this isn't a standard mafia, so I don't understand why fishing brothers or lovers would be involved saved for a few characters.


I don't see why you discount the possibility of having normal mafia roles in a MFia game. MF generally seems to tend towards cutting roles only where thematically appropriate (there probably is only one healer in this game, and it might have to do with using the Team Healer item or something; I'm sure Robin has the means of healing themselves) and we've certainly had lovers in past MFia games; fishing bros also. 

"Saved for a few characters." Which is why it makes sense why ZM (Ganondorf) and I (Bowser) would be the fishing brothers in this situation -- we're the "evil" people in contrast to everyone else's heroic nature, and we are thus encouraged by the situation at hand to work together.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 30, 2014)

...I think this has been blown up a bit.  I'd rather *abstain*; for now, at least.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 30, 2014)

MF, can you confirm whether or not your character has any effect on your role? (I'm assuming not.)

*No lynch* for now.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 30, 2014)

Jesus Christ
Yeah, this was blown extremely out of proportion. I'm saying *abstain*.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 30, 2014)

*Abstaining* for now.


----------



## M&F (Oct 30, 2014)

Eifie said:


> MF, can you confirm whether or not your character has any effect on your role? (I'm assuming not.)


I did do a fair share of tinkering after the roles were rolled, but the essentials of the roles were assigned randomly.


----------



## Mai (Oct 31, 2014)

*Abstain.*


----------



## M&F (Oct 31, 2014)

Link is still steadfastly convinced that Ganondorf is a threat to all peace and time. "Eaaa! Haaa!" He speaks to the crowd, but it's no use; the Smashers continue immobile.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.

Mai has the Smash Ball!*


----------



## M&F (Nov 2, 2014)

The first thing that the Smashers do when they meet again is to do a quick headcount; to their relief, none are missing, other than the still unaccounted for Sheik. That loss remains tragic, but the fighters must press on.

However, the full bench is not enough to shake the dreadful feeling that this battle is starting to get hot and dangerous -- and of course, the mysterious voice continues to mockingly echo:


> *I'm really chilling it!*


Despite any difficulties they may be about to face, however, the remaining players must keep their cool if they are to survive and, more to the point, win.

*No one has been defeated.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 2, 2014)

I took 30% damage last night.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 2, 2014)

_Ouch._

 Okay, something happened for us both to take the same amount of damage. Was the smash ball used?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2014)

Took 40% damage. Might have saved myself with a recovery.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 2, 2014)

Right, so I got the update on who targeted me. 

 Wargle, Light and Eifie targeted me last night. At once. It was obviously a gang up, so I'm thinking the mafia wants me really, really dead at this point. So... explain. All of you.


----------



## Mai (Nov 2, 2014)

I took 30% damage too, and I didn't use my final smash.

If Wargle, Light, and Eifie targeted you, Phantom, maybe one of them used an arena attack of some sort?


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 2, 2014)

Right, I wasn't here game-yesterday because I was in England and had no internet on my laptop when I thought I would. Sorry about that.

This also meant I didn't use a night action last night, even though I could have, because I'm a backup that gets movesets based on people who die (this is also why I didn't have a night action N0).

I took damage not only last night but the night before; I was at 25% after N1 and am now at 70% (so I took 45% damage tonight).

It's looking like some sort of mass damage thing was used, but the ganging up on Phantom looks _mighty_ suspicious, so I'd think that's the first thread we should pull.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 2, 2014)

Um, actually I was bodyguarding Phantom, which clearly failed so I guess I took that 30% damage + 15% for targeting Phantom?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 2, 2014)

I started out at 10% and ended at 40%, meaning I took 30% last night. Bowser is a heavyweight, and I used my recovery, so I don't feel like I'm in any serious danger, but something's clearly going on here.

Let's assume Eifie is bodyguard, as she claims. I hypothesize that her bodyguarding night action is Lucina's down special -- a counter, that has a chance of failing because the timing for it is very precise. I think it's also likely that Phantom used her recovery last night (up special, spin attack) which most likely works the same way as my recovery in that it deals damage to anyone who targets her. If Eifie was targeted separately, as I predict, that would make sense for what happened between them last night.

Can you both confirm that, perhaps?

So is there anyone who /didn't/ take damage last night? It seems like everyone took 30% last night, at least, so we can probably assume there's someone with a hit-all attack (quite possibly single-use) in the Mafia.

The person with that attack would have to be either Wargle or Light, then. You should both explain yourselves.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 2, 2014)

Actually, I don't think I was targeted separately. The damage I took adds up. Either there was an un-counter-able attack-everyone thing, in which case my bodyguarding didn't fail but just has no effect on those (so I was damaged normally), or for some reason I wasn't targeted by the 30% thing but took the damage only because I tried to protect Phantom. (You're correct about the down special counter thing, by the way. I have no idea if this is obvious because idk smash.)

It's looking like recovery doesn't affect the 30% thing, like it's just flat damage?


----------



## Wargle (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a a grab attack that can be used to tell tje truth value of one statement. It does a minisule amount of damage according to MF. The statement I used was:

"ZM is mafia", which returned a "can't do that, try again." so i went with "I took damage again last night." Which came back as strongly true.

I also took 45% damage. Not worth imo.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 2, 2014)

Wargle said:


> I have a a grab attack that can be used to tell tje truth value of one statement. It does a minisule amount of damage according to MF. The statement I used was:
> 
> "ZM is mafia", which returned a "can't do that, try again." so i went with "I took damage again last night." Which came back as strongly true.
> 
> I also took 45% damage. Not worth imo.


Given that you took more than 30% damage, it looks like my counter was successful after all... great.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 2, 2014)

Wait, no. 30% + 15% for targeting Phantom makes complete since sense. So where did that supposed miniscule amount of damage go?


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 2, 2014)

I took 30% damage last night after using my recovery move, Hydro Pump.  So I think it's flat damage?  This is the first night I've taken damage, for clarification.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know where my damage went, all I know is my move went through. According to the pm, the damage and knockback are so small that it would only ko at ridiculously high percentages


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 4, 2014)

Can confirm that I also took 30% damage last night, and all I used was my recovery. I suppose it's worth pointing out that Villager's final smash has a sort of suction effect in-game, but doing 30% to each player seems a bit excessive, so I don't think that's what happened.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 4, 2014)

So. 
We can probably assume that whatever caused this universal 30% was the mafia. 
Also, I think that the night actions in this game are based exclusively on players' special moves, not their smash attacks.
I propose we look to the characters and their descriptions to figure out who's responsible.

I see two options. Option one is Robin (RespectTheBlade), with his neutral special, Thoron. That attack would be capable of hitting multiple targets, and it would also explain why this giant 30% only happened on Night 2 - Thunder (Robin's neutral special) needs to charge up and become progressively more powerful, from Thunder to Elthunder to Arcthunder to finally Thoron, which is a large beam that passes through enemies - thus, it could function as a hit-all. If the charging aspect is incorporated in RTB's role, then it would make a lot of sense why this waited until night 2 to happen, and I can also see its base damage of 10% per person being raised to 30% for balancing purposes by MF. 

The other possibility I can see is Mega Man (hopeandjoy) with her final smash last night. The attack actually occurs in two parts; first, the Black Hole Bomb, and then the mega laser. If MF opted to space these two aspects across two nights, then the one-night delay would make sense. To support this theory, the attack's base damage is as follows: 3% from the black hole, and a steadily-increasing 27% from the beam (totaling 30%), and then an instant 10% more as knockback as the beam ends. For balance purposes, because dealing 40% with knockback to all players would be terribly powerful, I could easily see MF removing that last bit of damage and knockback, making it just a damage racker-upper. 

I would like there to be more discussion today. I'm going to accuse *RespectTheBlade* of being on the RED TEAM, and of lying about taking 30% last night (because everyone else said so and he had the opportunity to bandwagon at the end).

I'd also like to tentatively ask for more detail about Phantom's power of revealing those who target her, and if anyone else has any inspection roles in some way.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Superbird said:


> So.
> The other possibility I can see is Mega Man (hopeandjoy) with her final smash last night. The attack actually occurs in two parts; first, the Black Hole Bomb, and then the mega laser. If MF opted to space these two aspects across two nights, then the one-night delay would make sense. To support this theory, the attack's base damage is as follows: 3% from the black hole, and a steadily-increasing 27% from the beam (totaling 30%), and then an instant 10% more as knockback as the beam ends. For balance purposes, because dealing 40% with knockback to all players would be terribly powerful, I could easily see MF removing that last bit of damage and knockback, making it just a damage racker-upper.


Except for the fact that I was the first person to report the damage and that I _passed on the Smash Ball._


----------



## Eifie (Nov 4, 2014)

Superbird said:


> So.
> We can probably assume that whatever caused this universal 30% was the mafia.
> Also, I think that the night actions in this game are based exclusively on players' special moves, not their smash attacks.
> I propose we look to the characters and their descriptions to figure out who's responsible.
> ...


But like, dude... *Light* also targeted Phantom last night and we haven't heard anything from him since then.

Also, as MF has confirmed, your choice of character does not affect the major parts of your role. I think absolutely anyone could have had that 30% attack everyone thing.


----------



## M&F (Nov 4, 2014)

*24-hour time extension.*

I suppose I should also clarify that any attack's damage specs in this game were designed for internal balance with no strict basis on the actual damage the moves deal in Smash.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 4, 2014)

Although Superbird is right in the fact that Thoron seems to be one of the most obvious things that might be able to damage every player, he forgot to take into account the fact that we don't get all of our moves. I'm only able to use Arcfire, Elwind, and Nosferatu, along with my final smash. None of my attacks are capable of hitting more than one player. 

The late post is due to an annoying shakespeare essay I was writ- AHEM I mean I was fighting Risen. ( No, but seriously. Homework is terrible.)

I'm suspicious of *Light* as well. I'd like to know what he has to say.


----------



## Mai (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't know too much about the actual moves people have, since ... noting again, I've never played it. I'll vote *Light* based on the silence aspect, though. That's suspicious.

Sorry for the inactivity; I've had a lot of things going on, too.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 4, 2014)

I guess I'm also going for *Light*.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, the silence is making me wary of *Light* as well.  Hopefully we'll be able to get some discussion from him before he's lynched, though.

I don't have any inspection moves, but I can prevent attacks on another player if I see it coming, launching and damaging the assailant in the process.  Which I guess is kind of helpful?


----------



## Phantom (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, I did use my up special. Anyone who's targetted me when I use it takes damage, plus I learn who they are. 

Eifie makes sense. 

Wargle..  I dont think so.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 4, 2014)

Gaaaaaah, tapatalk, screwed me up. Ignore the last bit.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 4, 2014)

the bw is real. Except I think it has a legitimate reason this time. Has *Light *even posted... like... at all? If he has, I'm not recalling anything terribly informing.

by ignore the last part you mean over look the accusation No. This is a bad thing to say. Get it together Cap. We've got a war to fight.


----------



## M&F (Nov 5, 2014)

The Hero of Time took charge of the discussion once more, but this time, he pointed his sword in different directions -- towards Lucina, Captain Falcon and Dark Pit. The triple accusation sparked some quite heated discussion between the battered battlers.

"I was only trying to protect you!"
"But Lucina, how can you expect to protect Link if you can't even protect yourself?"
"_Robin, I swear to Naga-_"
"*FALCON EXPLAIN!*"

In time, the Smashers quickly noticed that, despite being accused, Dark Pit seemed to have nothing to say for himself. He'd been oddly reticent, and defensive whenever adressed, ever since the very first discussion. Desperate for answers and increasingly suspicious, they conclude, en masse, that the twisted angel must be on the enemy team.

Captain Falcon himself does the honors, throwing Dark Pit towards the edge of the stage and then preparing to attack.

"Any last words?"
"Well, how about these: fuck you and your 'worst character in Smash' polls!"

And then there was a high-power airborne kneecap smash, knockback, and a fall that no amount of flight could avert, Pandora-powered or no.

*Player 11 defeated! He was Green Team (self-aligned).

48 hours for night actions.

Charizard has the Smash Ball!*







(P.S.: Everyone's supposed to restore 5% damage at the beginning of each night, but I've completely forgotten about this rule up until now. I'm applying it anyway, but in the interest of keeping the amount of times I have to PM every single player to a minimum, just dock 5% off your current counter for each Night when you were not at 0%. If you really can't be bothered, well, don't worry too much -- this will be accounted for by the time you get your next night update. And in case anyone's wondering, no, there haven't been any KOs that would have been averted or caused by me forgetting about this up until now.)


----------



## M&F (Nov 5, 2014)

I mean, *Butterfree has the Smash Ball!*

Early game Kanto Pokémon, same difference.


----------



## M&F (Nov 7, 2014)

It feels peaceful in the roster without Dark Pit. Almost as if he was never meant to be there to begin with.

Although there's _somebody_ out there who just won't calm down.


> I'm really peeling it!


Nonetheless, discussion begins anew.

*No one has been defeated.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh...kay. Didn't take any damage last night, so that's good.
I wonder if Light was the only one on Green, and if there's a Yellow, too. Makes the game a bit more interesting, certainly.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 7, 2014)

I didn't take any damage last night. RE: Light, since he was self-allied, I assume he was the only member of the Green Team. Interesting that alinement happened to match characters in this case.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 7, 2014)

No damage either. 

Nothing much to report, but the possibility of a Yellow Team is interesting.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 7, 2014)

So I took damage again,  and somehow my move failed and I didn't learn who targetted me.  So I'm looking at Wargle now.  And Eifie, despite the sense their explanation made.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 7, 2014)

But... why the people who targeted you the night before last, and not like, anyone else? (Besides, if we assume Light was responsible for the 30% damage that you took before, wouldn't that be proof that we didn't damage you at all when we targeted you? Although I'm still skeptical about Wargle's mysteriously disappearing damage that was supposed to happen, but didn't.)


----------



## Phantom (Nov 7, 2014)

I grabbing at nothing here. Yours makes sense at least, Wargle's doesn't.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 7, 2014)

Uh, no damage.  Nothing additional to report.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm thinking it's most likely anyone but Wargle (and myself), but I don't feel like opening up my phone browser to see the player list haha. I'll look more at home.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 7, 2014)

I tried to use my grab attack on hopeandjoy's statement "i passed on the smash ball" but was returned with the message:
_You were restrained last night! Your action has failed!_ I took 3% damage from it, whatever it was.

I never said my damage disappeared, I just said that my role pm states it's miniscule, so where the idea of disappearing came form, I don't know


----------



## Eifie (Nov 8, 2014)

Wargle said:


> I never said my damage disappeared, I just said that my role pm states it's miniscule, so where the idea of disappearing came form, I don't know


You didn't, but Phantom did (indirectly), since she only took 30% damage and you only took 30% damage + 15% for targeting Phantom, which means that Phantom didn't take the miniscule damage and I didn't reflect it back at you with my bodyguarding.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 8, 2014)

I took no damage last night either. I'm tired and still a bit confused about what's going on so I'm not sure I can contribute much at the moment; I'll look over the thread again tomorrow and try to say something more useful.


----------



## Mai (Nov 8, 2014)

Eifie said:


> But... why the people who targeted you the night before last, and not like, anyone else? (Besides, if we assume Light was responsible for the 30% damage that you took before, wouldn't that be proof that we didn't damage you at all when we targeted you? Although I'm still skeptical about Wargle's mysteriously disappearing damage that was supposed to happen, but didn't.)


Yeah... it being repeat targeters doesn't make sense - logically, those people would probably /not/ want to target you twice, since once and they've already been thrown under the bus by your recovery action.

I guess the 30% damage was either Light or Wargle? Not sure with either - Wargle is just because of the disappearing damage and general odd behavior.

No damage here. Do we want to lynch?


----------



## Phantom (Nov 9, 2014)

*Wargle*

Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok. Still not sure how this is my fault, but you seem set. 

ZM got awfully quiet, and hasn't mentioned whether or not he did anything. But I guess no one's noticed that.

I look scummy af right now for saying that probably. Scummy for defending, scummy for not. What a way to live (or die)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2014)

Dunno how I 'got quiet', but since you asked, I didn't act last night.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 9, 2014)

But _why_? It seems extremely likely that Light was the one who did the 30% damage to everyone, which would mean that Wargle did not damage you the night before last at all. I feel like I've repeated myself a bunch of times already.

Some observations: I feel we've heard less from Mai than usual (also Butterfree, but at least I can understand being far too busy for mafia lately), and... man I don't have enough time to look at everyone's posts. Maybe more later.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm.... not actually sure what we're arguing about right now, so I'm gonna *abstain* while we reach a consensus.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 9, 2014)

Me neither really.


playing mafia is hard when you're planning a wedding too


----------



## M&F (Nov 9, 2014)

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Phantom (Nov 9, 2014)

Even if he didn't damage me, why target me? And someone obviously targeted me AGAIN last night because my action didn't reveal who targeted me. 

 I'm just trying to think of what character would be able to do that.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 9, 2014)

...I'm also kind of confused as to what the big issue is here, so I'm going to go ahead and *abstain*.


----------



## Mai (Nov 9, 2014)

Eifie said:


> But _why_? It seems extremely likely that Light was the one who did the 30% damage to everyone, which would mean that Wargle did not damage you the night before last at all. I feel like I've repeated myself a bunch of times already.
> 
> Some observations: I feel we've heard less from Mai than usual (also Butterfree, but at least I can understand being far too busy for mafia lately), and... man I don't have enough time to look at everyone's posts. Maybe more later.


Ah, sorry. The past few games I've been signing up for mafia without ... really taking into account how busy I'll be and such.



Dazel said:


> ...I'm also kind of confused as to what the big issue is here, so I'm going to go ahead and *abstain*.


There are a few main issues here: one, the mass 30% damage (probably explained with Light, but it might be Wargle); two, Phantom's repeat targeting (the first was from Zero Moment because RP, the second was the mass damage, and the third we're not sure of); and three, Wargle's confusing explanation and mysteriously disappearing minuscule damage she was supposed to deal (just generally odd).

Repeat targeting for damage does not make a lot of sense, though. Phantom's been calling out the people who targeted her until today, so it doesn't make sense for the mafia to take the risk that they'll be put under pressure for targeting her. If we still want to lynch here, then it would be Wargle for confusing behavior, but we don't have many reasons to suspect she's actually been causing damage. *Shrug*


----------



## Wargle (Nov 9, 2014)

There's a lot of lynch and blame going around and no one knows why. That's uh... bad. I don't think that's how mafia is meant to be played.


*abstain*


----------



## Eifie (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm going to *abstain* too.


----------



## M&F (Nov 10, 2014)

As in other times, the Smashers ignore Link's infuriated grunts and settle for a standstill. Are they becoming complacent, perhaps?

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.

RespectTheBlade has the Smash Ball!*


----------



## M&F (Nov 12, 2014)

A couple of bleeps ring in secret, and gloved fingers activate switches hidden within the ear structure.

"Do you copy?"
"I've got a bit of a situation."
"That's a way to put it."
"Who does that guy think he is, anyway?"
"Gee, I don't know, the Hero of Time?"
"I don't care what he's the 'hero' of, you don't just go up to someone and say they don't make any sense."
"Well, relax. It's not like you're the first one he's pointed he's sword at by now. People aren't going to start minding that anytime soon."
"But, Otacon, it just tears me right up how little trust this guy has for his fellow Smashers."
"Considering that you're tricking him into thinking you're Captain Falcon and actively plotting his demise, wouldn't you say that that's fair enough?"
"Heh, I love that part of the mission, at least. Falcon Punch!"
"Falcon Kick!"
"But really now, it's just that- ..."
"Snake? What's going on? What's that noise? Can you hear me, Snake? Snake? *SNAAAAAAAAKE!!*"



> *I'm really fission mailing it!*



*Player 5 defeated! She was Red Team (mafia).

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 12, 2014)

Ooookay.

I have the ability to exchange messages with an anonymous player through the GM during the night. This player has told me they've found out Superbird and Phantom are mafia. While I was disinclined to trust them while they remained anonymous and unaccountable for anything they said, I think with _two_ suspected mafia players this information is too potentially valuable to not act on, even if we can't hold them accountable if it turns out to be false.

So I'll bite and say *Superbird*. I realize if he turns up blue team you're probably going to suspect me, given you have no reason to even think I'm telling the truth about having an anonymous contact, but I'll assume that risk.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2014)

So the Red Team finally reveals itself and is confirmed for Mafia. But it seems that they aren't just malicious players, but rather are actually masquerading as other players in order to deceive the majority?
Upon some investigation, I realised that Snake was in SSBB, but isn't in the new SSB title. So, does this mean all the "real" red team members are characters left out of the new games?


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 12, 2014)

...Hm. I just remembered something my anonymous contact said that made no sense to me at the time. They asked me if I thought there was a Mewtwo in the game, which I just found puzzling because we have the character roster already and Mewtwo isn't on it, right? They never properly responded to my bafflement about this.

Now that we've seen apparently mafia players are secretly a different character in disguise, though, that sounds suspiciously like my contact's insistence that there might be a Mewtwo. Which just opens the question of how they knew, which might mean they're mafia or green team or whatever and are also secretly another character in disguise and assumed this was commonplace. (Alternatively, by asking me that, they might have been trying to gauge my alignment: the fact I had no idea what they were talking about would have told them I'm blue team.)

So I'm shifting my probability estimate of my contact's innocence downward, which sucks because again, I don't know who they are, and presumably they're not planning to tell me.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello Ninjafree.
One of the traits of mine and Superbird's fishershipness is that we are Team Evil. We are such despicable people that we are hated throughout the universe for such heinous crimes such as walking into peoples' homes uninvited and even throwing entire (ENTIRE!) cakes onto the floor. As such, while both of us are alive we both turn up as Mafia while inspected.
As such demands it, *Phantom*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2014)

2X ninja combob

This Mewtwo thing leads further credibility to the masquerade theory.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 12, 2014)

Um... I'm kind of confused about were the masquerading thing is coming from... presumably the flavour text but apparently I'm too tired and uninitiated to have any idea what I'm reading?? please advise


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2014)

The flavor text states that Solid Snake was masquerading as Captain Falcon, and the newest player list thingy has "Captain Falcon" written with a portrait of Snake.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 12, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> Hello Ninjafree.
> One of the traits of mine and Superbird's fishershipness is that we are Team Evil. We are such despicable people that we are hated throughout the universe for such heinous crimes such as walking into peoples' homes uninvited and even throwing entire (ENTIRE!) cakes onto the floor. As such, while both of us are alive we both turn up as Mafia while inspected.
> As such demands it, *Phantom*.


Huh. That actually backs up my anonymous contact - presumably nobody but the two of you knew you flip mafia on inspection (assuming you're telling the truth), so either they were telling me genuine inspection results or they just happened to name a player who really does flip mafia on inspection. (That or both you and my contact are mafia, but then why would they have given up Superbird who would presumably also genuinely be mafia?)

So, I guess I'm shifting that probability upwards again? And tentatively switching my vote to *Phantom*. I wouldn't really believe a miller claim here, except that if you were mafia you wouldn't have had to volunteer that information at all given the lack of credibility or accountability for our supposed inspector.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh okay haha. I am actually pretty okay with voting *Phantom* regardless. I remember her being pretty over-the-top with trying to throw me under the bus when we were mafia together in another game, similar to her behaviour with Wargle (who... _is_ the one who turned up mafia, right?). That's what I was thinking of this entire game when I was commenting on her behaviour, but again I'm not sure how aggressive she is about accusing people when she's innocent because I never did get around to looking.

So Butterfree, is this anonymous thing your power or the anonymous person's power? If it's your power, was it like... there was some predetermined anonymous person that you have the power to communicate with the entire game? Or has someone been choosing to communicate with you?


----------



## Phantom (Nov 12, 2014)

Of course this happens when I don't have a computer. 

How do you know that your contact is innocent Butterfree?

All I know is I'm blue team and I think I am being roleblocked. 

Why would I vote for Wargle? They targetted and I outted them, voted, and somehow they died. I tried to use my spin attack again but either MF forgot to tell me who targetted me again, or, roleblocked. Or athey were the person attacking me and the mafia is staying away from me because I otok no more damage last night. Either way,  when I did have three confirmed people who targetted me, I was right, was I not? Give me some credit. I'm the closest thing we have had to figuring out what's what which is why I am an an easy target. Give me the benefit of the doubt here. Lynch another suspect, perhaps someone that's targetted me, or just use Butterfree's information. If it's wrong, well, lynch me tomorrow. I have no launch moves. I am a nostly defensive character, but useful. 

And this isn't another mafia game, and you can hardly compare it to one. Especiallly one that was basically a bastard mafia where no one had a clue what was going on. I'm being.. forthright because I've been the ONLY ONE feeding info into this so far and I feel like it's being ignored and it's really frustrating.  

Benefit of the doubt, that's all I have to say.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 12, 2014)

^ wrote that in a cell phone. Give me credit there. Hard to scroll to fix typos.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 12, 2014)

I took no damage again last night. Voting *Phantom* because I currently have no reason to distrust Butterfree.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 12, 2014)

...Perhaps the camouflage was an ability unique to Snake?  Although the Mewtwo claim does seem to validate that Mafia players are disguised in general.  However, that Butterfree's contact would know that _is_ odd...

Voting for *Phantom*, since I don't have a reason to distrust Butterfree, and because Phantom's argument against being lynched is basically that no one is listening to her about things she's saying?  Even though most of what she says is either a status update from the night or a largely unfounded accusation of sorts.  It seems scummy to me, anyway.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 12, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Oh okay haha. I am actually pretty okay with voting *Phantom* regardless. I remember her being pretty over-the-top with trying to throw me under the bus when we were mafia together in another game, similar to her behaviour with Wargle (who... _is_ the one who turned up mafia, right?). That's what I was thinking of this entire game when I was commenting on her behaviour, but again I'm not sure how aggressive she is about accusing people when she's innocent because I never did get around to looking.
> 
> So Butterfree, is this anonymous thing your power or the anonymous person's power? If it's your power, was it like... there was some predetermined anonymous person that you have the power to communicate with the entire game? Or has someone been choosing to communicate with you?


I have the power "Secret Connection" which says a certain mysterious player has figured out how to communicate with me. I presume they have the same power, or an analogous one. So yeah, it appears to be predetermined.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 12, 2014)

Phantom said:


> How do you know that your contact is innocent Butterfree?


I don't, as I've been emphasizing. I know nothing about my contact. But I think it's the best lead we have right now, and finding out if their information is accurate seems extremely useful in our situation.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, I'm screwed. 

*Phantom*

I just don't see the point in arguing.  I made my point, no one listened, just said I was making accusations and sounding scummy when I'm just sharing what I know and going off from there. If you actually followed me in mafias, you'd know that actually I usually abstain umless I have info then I follow the info, because, barring bastard gm, the info is the only thing I can trust. Which now you guys are listening to fake info.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 12, 2014)

Fun on how there's no discussion as to why a red team member died...  or how charizard can have an infomove.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 12, 2014)

I would also like to talk about how on earth Wargle died, but I'm getting kind of tired of having to say that your choice of character has nothing to do with your powers. you guys pls :(


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2014)

To be more specific, ZM and I are millers only until one of us dies, at which point we turn innocent to inspection.

I'm not going to defend *Phantom*, but I will question why that exchange about why Wargle targeted her yesterday happened. If they were on the same team, that discussion shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 13, 2014)

Superbird said:


> I'm not going to defend *Phantom*, but I will question why that exchange about why Wargle targeted her yesterday happened. If they were on the same team, that discussion shouldn't have happened.





Eifie said:


> I remember her being pretty over-the-top with trying to throw me under the bus when we were mafia together in another game, similar to her behaviour with Wargle (who... _is_ the one who turned up mafia, right?). That's what I was thinking of this entire game when I was commenting on her behaviour, but again I'm not sure how aggressive she is about accusing people when she's innocent because I never did get around to looking.


That was my best guess.

So like... Phantom raised a good point. What _did_ happen to Wargle last night? Any ideas?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 13, 2014)

Someone was suspicious and a decided to attack? Odd that no one has said they did yet if that's the case though...


----------



## Eifie (Nov 13, 2014)

Everyone but Phantom seemed decidedly _not_ suspicious of Wargle if I remember correctly... right?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2014)

Perhaps we have a vigilante in our midst. Or a third-party serial killer-esque role. Who knows.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 13, 2014)

Apparently "fission mailed" is from a fake game over screen in Metal Gear. TV Tropes said it's when you lose, but you had to die to advance the plot. 

I'd say that the mafia actually have a nightkill, as was speculated earlier. Snake is a heavy character,  so 30% is too little to knock him out,  short of taking a full-on Warlock Punch (maybe? Could someone try this out on their copy of Brawl?). Even with MF's tweaking, this is too low; it would mean a lightweight character would get knocked out at like 10% and the midwieghts at 20% as an example.
What _is_ weird is that the mafia used their nightkill on one of their own. Snake has bombs and stuff. I've never played Metal Gear, so I don't know what he does with these, but it could be that he was a terrorist of some kind.

Does any of that make sense? When I write I get too involved and I forget I'm writing for others.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 13, 2014)

There's always the possibility of redirection and stuff.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 14, 2014)

Requesting extension.


----------



## M&F (Nov 14, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Requesting extension.


For what purpose?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 14, 2014)

TBH unless sudden detective there probably isn't any way to stop the vote. The lynch locomotive has not been properly equipped with halting apparatus.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 14, 2014)

Also, you like, voted for yourself anyways.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 14, 2014)

Meh. Fine.


----------



## M&F (Nov 14, 2014)

Stunned by "Captain Falcon"'s betrayal, the Smashers desperately search for answers. They eye each other more warily than ever, hoping not to be fooled again, but they can spot no red flags, and can only remain distrustful of all but oneself.

Despite these conditions, however, one steps up to reveal information. Cryptic warnings that "Captain Falcon"'s duplicity had incidentally shed light upon -- and possibly pointed in the direction of other conspirators. One of the suspected turns out to be Link, whom the players agree to attack, despite increasingly intense exasperated grunts.

Even as the Hero of Time is thrown off the edge, however, absolutely nothing indicates any manner of falsehood in his identity... It seems that, uh, he didn't do it.

*Player 12 defeated! She was Blue Team (innocent).

48 hours for night actions.

Zero Moment has the Smash Ball!*


----------



## M&F (Nov 16, 2014)

The next day breaks with thunderous rumbling -- the whole Final Destination was heaving and upsetting. A while after this rude awakening, the Smashers found a familiar Koopa Clown Cart half-buried on the ground, scorched and puffing out smoke, with some circuits still popping and bursting. They glanced inside to find not of its usual occupants, but rather, a *Squirtle*, lying facedown on top of some false spikes, a Ludwig wig (ahhah. hah. hah. hah.) and other similar accessories.

On seeing the corpse, Charizard seemed to become very distressed, growling and spewing flames in random directions. It was plain to conclude that this Squirtle was its former teammate; coupled with the objects found in the cart -- as well as the cart itself -- this seemed to show that Squirtle was doing just as Snake was. Could there be others?

*Player 1 defeated! He was Red Team (mafia).

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Eifie (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm very confused...


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 16, 2014)

So I Liek Squirtles was actually a Squirtle. Go us I guess.


----------



## Mai (Nov 16, 2014)

So two mafia down, and both of them have been disguised as another character? I guess we have a trend here, but not sure where it'll lead us.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 16, 2014)

inb4 charizard is actually ridley in disguise the descriptions are just flavor, let's all just remember that for now. It was just a reference to _Brawl_.

That's two RED team down, leaving probably one or two more to go. And also Light, who was GREEN team, and there might be one more of them around. There are eight of us left. 

I'll start by saying that ILS's death was (at least mostly) my and ZM's action. ZM's final smash and mine happen to have the same effect: protects both of us from damage, and whoever is using the final smash gets to use one of their normal moves with greatly increased damage. We decided to attack someone last night because of the lack of repercussions there would be, and we chose ILS because of the people who didn't vote yesterday he was the only one who posted. And also because he hasn't contributed anything but an abstain to the thread so far. Between ZM and I, ZM is the only one who has a free-to-use (read: not death-of-the-other-activated) move with launch power (it's his recovery, for the sake of relieving suspicion), so I guess he used that. I myself used my moderate-damaging non-launching fire breath on ILS for the purpose of racking up the damage percentage.

And that also leaves us with no leads for the time being except for the fact that without my invulnerability due to ZM's final smash, I would have taken 20%. I don't know from where, but I know this because MF made a small mistake and forgot that I got invulnerability from ZM's final smash.

Anyone else have anything?



Also, it's high time another character list was posted:

Character list:
~I liek Squirtles - Ludwig von Koopa (Squirtle) (Confirmed RED TEAM)
~RespectTheBlade - Robin
~Mai - Villager
~Visitor Message - Sheik (Confirmed BLUE TEAM)
~Wargle - Captain Falcon (Snake) (Confirmed RED TEAM)
~Zero Moment - Ganondorf
~hopeandjoy - Mega Man
~Eifie - Lucina
~Dazel - Greninja
~Superbird - Bowser
~Light - Dark Pit (Confirmed GREEN TEAM)
~Phantom- Link (Confirmed BLUE TEAM)
~Butterfree- Charizard


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 16, 2014)

I actually used Flame Choke, which doesn't have launching. I guess the Smash adds launching to those without.

Also MF said he mixed the damage reports up, you got someone else's (who probably got yours)


----------



## Eifie (Nov 16, 2014)

So Butterfree, any word on your anonymous less-than-trustworthy contact?


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 17, 2014)

My health is restoring, is that normal?  I don't think Hydro Pump restores health by default, so it must be a mechanic?

Also, I guess it's a trend then.  I'm assuming no one has an inforole other than kind-of Buttefree?


----------



## Eifie (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, you regain 5% each night.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 17, 2014)

Oookay, my contact is now claiming they inspected Dazel as innocent and that they may be an insane cop (which doesn't match up with Zero Moment and Superbird's claim that they _should_ inspect as mafia, so either they're lying about that for no apparent reason, my contact is wrong about being an insane cop, the results of my contact's inspection were altered somehow, or my contact is mafia and continuing to lie through their teeth).

They also told me who they supposedly are, although who knows if they're lying about that - they noted that their role is restricted from saying anything in the thread, so if they're telling the truth we can't just get the person to confirm it in the thread. ARGH. If they're mafia there seems to be no reason they'd have told me who they _really_ are.

What do you all think? Should I tell you who my contact claims to be? I'm not sure there would be any point. Do we even bother entertaining the insane cop hypothesis? Ugh, this is frustrating.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 17, 2014)

Do you know anything about that restriction? I think you should tell us who it supposedly is; if your contact (if said contact even exists) just gave you a totally random name, we'll find out when whoever you name denies it. Otherwise we can take it as some sort of confirmation?


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 17, 2014)

Nope, all they said about the restriction is that they can't admit it's them in the thread.

My main concern about revealing who they said they were is that _if_ they're actually a useful inspector and telling the truth, the mafia will presumably go on to target them - the handy thing about an inspector who whispers their results to another person is that then the mafia never learns who the inspector is.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, we got a totally wrong "inspection" result from them, so I'm not really feeling the usefulness at the moment. What makes you so reluctant to give them up?


----------



## M&F (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh, and before I forget.



> *I'm really tilting it!*


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 17, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Well, we got a totally wrong "inspection" result from them, so I'm not really feeling the usefulness at the moment. What makes you so reluctant to give them up?


I'm not particularly reluctant, but my reasoning is basically that if they're telling the truth we're better off not having their identity be public, while if they're not that's probably not their real identity anyway.

But given they've apparently been right about Superbird and wrong about Phantom (unless Superbird and Zero Moment needlessly decided to lie about being millers, which seems a strategically absurd idea unless they're actually mafia godfathers _and_ guessed correctly that my contact is insane and wanted to confuse us _and_ decided to bet that nobody else can tell alignment), I guess the odds their inspections are actually useful are pretty low at this point, so fair enough. They claim to be hopeandjoy.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 17, 2014)

I am certainly not! I have no info moves at all.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 17, 2014)

Well then! Unless said person is obligated to deny any such allegations in thread, I guess now we know.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 18, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Well then! Unless said person is obligated to deny any such allegations in thread, I guess now we know.


They are. So if it was hope she wouldn't be allowed to say so.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 18, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> They are. So if it was hope she wouldn't be allowed to say so.


There's a difference between not being allowed to confirm something and being forced to deny something, if you're referring to what Butterfree said earlier.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 18, 2014)

Restrictions on speaking like that tend to be really difficullt to actually work out in a way that's enforceable, and this entire secret anonymous contact business seems really fishy anyway... eh.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 18, 2014)

> You fight in the BLUE TEAM (innocent), you are a heavyweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:powers and attacks:
> -Metal Blade (neutral special): Target a player to throw a Metal Blade their way. It will deal light damage to them, but they will pick it up, so that they can use it during any Daytime in order to strike a player with a relatively solid attack.
> -Rush Coil (up special): A recovery move; use it in a Night to make yourself harder to KO. Additionally, target a player -- if you aren't launched offstage during this Night, Rush will get to remain on the ground to aid the player you've targeted, making them harder to KO instead. Characters of different weight will get differently intense boosts to their recovery.
> -Leaf Shield (down special): Target a player to throw a Leaf Shield their way. It will deal a fair amount of damage to them, but they will pick it up, and it will protect them from being attacked at Nighttime up to once.
> ...


I am not a cop.


----------



## Mai (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, quoting your role PM  is definitely outside the call of duty for a talking restriction.

So I guess we just toss that info out, then?


----------



## Eifie (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, now that that's out there, hopeandjoy, can you tell us if you've just been using your recovery at night or if you've been doing cool things?

Butterfree, is there anything more you can tell us about your communication with mysterious anon? Can you two only communicate at night?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 18, 2014)

Nah, I've been recovering. There's no one I really felt comfortable attacking, especially when my attacks can later wither be weaponized or protect someone.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 18, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Butterfree, is there anything more you can tell us about your communication with mysterious anon? Can you two only communicate at night?


I can send one message to the anon every night through MF. The messages are only delivered at the end of the night, so they can't respond to what I said until the next night and vice versa.


----------



## M&F (Nov 18, 2014)

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Eifie (Nov 19, 2014)

What do we do you guys...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 19, 2014)

I think the fact that Butterfree's anon claimed to be me is pretty suspicious. If you couldn't talk in the thread, why would you name anyone at all?


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah, I mean, my anon is pretty much almost definitely mafia at this point. Too bad we don't know who it actually is.

If it helps, here are the messages I got from the anon, in order:



> Friendly friend! I would like to ask you a thing:
> 
> To your knowledge, is there a Mewtwo in this game?
> 
> Thank you, friend!





> I won't reveal myself just yet, and I don't have much to say. Sorry. :/





> I meant if you had any info outside of that. For example, teams and stuff.
> 
> I think it's highly probable we're dealing with a Mewtwo who's an alien. Any theories so far?





> I found out Superbird's mafia. Shit.





> I don't know if my previous message went through, but here's what it said, more or less:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Found Dazel as innocent. Not sure what this indicates. Maybe I'm insane? I can't admit this in-thread because of role conditions, but I'm hopeandjoy.


If you think this sounds like anyone in particular, I'm all ears.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 19, 2014)

Is there a Wigglytuff in smash...?


----------



## Eifie (Nov 19, 2014)

Oookay, let's see. Living players:


RespectTheBlade: doesn't really sound like him.
Mai: I thought the first couple of PMs sounded like them, but the ones after that don't really.
Zero Moment: don't think so.
hopeandjoy: given the actual quoting the role PM and everything, I highly doubt hopeandjoy is lying about it not being them.
Eifie: no way is Butterfree my friendly friend
Dazel: no idea. Anyone know if it sounds like them?
Superbird: actually at the top of my list at the moment. The choice of words in the later PMs sounds somewhat like how he usually talks, I think.
Butterfree: I'm pretty convinced at this point that Butterfree is not making up this mysterious anon, so.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 19, 2014)

Also I see you replying and if you're going to say it makes no sense that you would anonymously accuse yourself of being mafia, I totally agree...


----------



## Superbird (Nov 19, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Is there a Wigglytuff in smash...?


No, but there's Jigglypuff. Who might be here and disguised as someone. But so far all the mafia have been characters from Brawl who were cut from SSB4. My guess is that the last mafia is/are Ice Climbers, Wolf, Lucas, Ivysaur, Mewtwo, Pichu, or Young Link, disguised as one of us. Of those, if Butterfree's contact is actually innocent and/or is telling the truth, Mewtwo is probably here somewhere, and there would probably be at least one more of these characters.



hopeandjoy said:


> > You fight in the BLUE TEAM (innocent), you are a heavyweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:*powers and attacks:*
> > -Metal Blade (neutral special): Target a player to throw a Metal Blade their way. It will deal light damage to them, but they will pick it up, so that they can use it during any Daytime in order to strike a player with a relatively solid attack.
> > -Rush Coil (up special): A recovery move; use it in a Night to make yourself harder to KO. Additionally, target a player -- if you aren't launched offstage during this Night, Rush will get to remain on the ground to aid the player you've targeted, making them harder to KO instead. Characters of different weight will get differently intense boosts to their recovery.
> > -Leaf Shield (down special): Target a player to throw a Leaf Shield their way. It will deal a fair amount of damage to them, but they will pick it up, and it will protect them from being attacked at Nighttime up to once.
> > -Mega Legends (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. This awesome attack may be somewhat likely to KO the player you target it with, but if they survive, they will be able to use their own Final Smash in the next Night (along with the regular Smash Ball catcher of the Night).


First of all, I doubt Leaf Shield has much launching power, even if it does do damage. Second of all, I'm kind of curious why the bolded section is repeated. Was that just a C/P error?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## M&F (Nov 19, 2014)

Wasn't there a rule against role PM screenshots?

At the very least, iirc, the last time one of those got posted, it was... controversial.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 19, 2014)

sometimes I wonder what happened to the oft copy-and-pasted "no quoting/screenshot-ing/faxing photos of private communications with the GM" rule...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 19, 2014)

You didn't list one MF, and a quick read through of the board rules doesn't say.

In addition, the only image editing program I have on this computer is Paint.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 19, 2014)

Ack, no never mind. It appears I accidentally signed my own death warrant via rule breaking.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 19, 2014)

hopeandjoy said:


> Ack, no never mind. It appears I accidentally signed my own death warrant via rule breaking.


I guess now your innocence will definitely be confirmed? (where is that rule though, I can't find it)


----------



## M&F (Nov 19, 2014)

Apparently it even extends to quoting the role PM, although I've always let that slide since it's much less difficult to doctor (albeit still difficult, although at this point I know there are people who've learned to sound a lot like I do in role PMs).

I suppose it'd be regular policy to drop the modkill hammer. And it helps that at this point your death flip would be of surprise to no one.

*Player 7 defeated! She was innocent.*

(can't be bothered to edit the roster pic rn, but she flips as Mega Man)


----------



## M&F (Nov 19, 2014)

For the record:


Butterfree said:


> Of course, nominated players are expected to fight tooth and claw to defend themselves from the accusations. Players may at any point claim to hold any role as a means of persuading others that they are not the mafia; however, they cannot conclusively prove their identity to be what they say it is, and any attempts to do so anyway - such as by posting purported quotes or screenshots of PMs from the game master - will be penalized.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 19, 2014)

Is this the second game of MFia in a row where hopeandjoy has been modkilled? Poor hopeandjoy :(

Well... if I had to pick anyone who I thought was writing those anon PMs, it would definitely be Superbird, although the accusing himself doesn't really make much sense (I guess it could be some sort of complicated ploy to make himself look innocent?). It is highly atypical for fishing bros to be able to communicate privately, though, so I think it's possible that Superbird and ZM could be some kind of other third faction (yellow team??) or something... I dunno.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 19, 2014)

Hah, I figured MF just wasn't using that rule since he didn't comment on the quoted PM. Sorry, hopeandjoy. :(

Superbird being the anon... Hmm, he may have just intended to establish himself and Zero Moment as more trustworthy and try to rule out himself as the anon by pretending to have inspected himself as mafia, while being ready with the miller claim. Later he'd give me information we'd confirm to be false, figure the anon is mafia, and assume it's definitely not Superbird because he supposedly inspected himself. It basically fits. And I think I basically agree with your assessment of the writing styles.

Superbird, anything you have to say?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 19, 2014)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Wasn't there a rule against role PM screenshots?
> 
> At the very least, iirc, the last time one of those got posted, it was... controversial.


http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=15627

tl;dr: I won by forging a screenshot of my Role PM.


----------



## M&F (Nov 19, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=15627
> 
> tl;dr: I won by forging a screenshot of my Role PM.


Regardless, it shouldn't get to the point that people are outright required to do that in order to win the game, or even to the point where they're required to do that in order to gain an advantage that the town has effortless access to.

Mafia's a game of speech, not a one-sided photoshop contest.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 19, 2014)

Really, it doesn't require photoshop when you can use Chrome developer tools or whatev. I'd forgotten where that African wildebeest porn quote came from...


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 19, 2014)

Butterfree said:


> Hah, I figured MF just wasn't using that rule since he didn't comment on the quoted PM. Sorry, hopeandjoy. :(
> 
> Superbird being the anon... Hmm, he may have just intended to establish himself and Zero Moment as more trustworthy and try to rule out himself as the anon by pretending to have inspected himself as mafia, while being ready with the miller claim. Later he'd give me information we'd confirm to be false, figure the anon is mafia, and assume it's definitely not Superbird because he supposedly inspected himself. It basically fits. And I think I basically agree with your assessment of the writing styles.
> 
> Superbird, anything you have to say?


Nah.


----------



## Mai (Nov 19, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Oookay, let's see. Living players:
> 
> 
> RespectTheBlade: doesn't really sound like him.
> ...


I have no idea if it sounds like Dazel, but it feels like he hasn't posted in quite a while, so? Inactivity ==> suspicion, if we don't think it's Superbird.

Superbird is a plausible idea, though. The speech styles do match up (but at the same time, you think I would say Butterfree is my friendly friend? judging your speech analysis, here), and the plan makes sense. It's also possible it was just mostly to confuse us.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 19, 2014)

Mai said:


> I have no idea if it sounds like Dazel, but it feels like he hasn't posted in quite a while, so? Inactivity ==> suspicion, if we don't think it's Superbird.


I haven't posted because I haven't had anything relevant to say.  Trust me, though, I wouldn't say "friendly friend" if someone threatened me at gunpoint. 

Also, there might not be a Wigglytuff, but there's certainly a Jigglypuff, which is close enough to use Wigglytuff's speech, I guess?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 19, 2014)

I wish to refute the claim that I shouldn't be able to talk with ZM out of thread, because
1) this is MFia
2) MFia games usually have some type of lovers
3) No one else has a out-of-thread direct communication role.

At this point I don't have any more cards to play that I haven't already, but if you do lunch me ZM will probably kill someone. I don't want that to happen.


----------



## M&F (Nov 20, 2014)

*24-hour time extension.*

Last one for this day, so make it count.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 20, 2014)

@Superbird: That hardly says anything about your alignment, though. Honestly, given how we're running out of time, I think *Superbird* is the best option we've got. The secretly killing Wargle at night was also very fishy because I don't seem to recall either of you expressing suspicion about her during the day (I will actually confirm that later)... Plus, I find it strange how apparently at least one of you has a power (besides fishing bro thing) that does nothing but damage? I don't recall anyone else who was innocent having powers that do damage as something other than just a secondary effect.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, I agree with Eifie's line of reasoning. *Superbird*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 20, 2014)

Hm. Considering how this day has turned out, I wouldn't be too surprised if *Butterfree* was the last Mafia, and was faking the whole 'anonymous contact' thing. I won't be upset targeting her tonight.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh... I just realized they killed ILS, not Wargle, and Superbird did give a sort of explanation for it that didn't really have anything to do with ILS being particularly suspicious. Still kind of weird, though.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 21, 2014)

To tie the vote and make things more interesting, I'm gonna vote *Butterfree*. The last person to die breaks the tie, right?


----------



## Eifie (Nov 21, 2014)

So... you _want_ a mafia member to break the tie...?


----------



## M&F (Nov 21, 2014)

Much as I'd love to see a mafia flip break the tie, technically the most recent death is that of hopeandjoy. Which begs the question of whether modkill counts for the intents and purposes of tiebreaking. I don't feel like answering that question and I'm still not settled on a specific tiebreaker method, so randomizition it'll be.

Results in a few.

Also, happy Smash Bros. 4 Wii U day! ... In my timezone it's already the day. Although that doesn't mean I can get it on eshop already. Two more hours or so, I guess. Harrumph. Will also probably stubbornly not play it until I've got my OR, in physical copy.


----------



## M&F (Nov 21, 2014)

With another duplicity revealed, the Smashers grow more desperate for answers as Charizard reveals a series of cryptic messages it had received, somehow relaying them via assorted dragon noises. Some believe that these messages could be nothing less than a villain's hand at intimidation, while others believe that the messages are untrue and Charizard is deliberately attempting to stir trouble.

If that were the case, the stirring of trouble would certainly have been successful -- the discussion became intense enough that at one point Crazy Hand just straight-up randomly impaled Mega Man with a pointy shadow stick.

Master Hand grew weary of this and, hoping that this mess would be settled in time for the Wii U bonanza, decided to take matters into its own hand. It lined up Charizard and Bowser both, and then rushed them with a lunging rocket fist. Charizard managed to just barely fly out of the way, but Bowser, with significantly less fleet of foot to rely on, was socked offstage just alright.

A tense twilight began, and no one knew what could come out of it.

*Player 10 defeated! He was Blue Team (innocent).

48 hours for night actions.

Dazel has the Smash Ball!*







ah, the coming of a symetrical, aesthetically pleasing roster spread... so close.


----------



## M&F (Nov 23, 2014)

Silence.

The passing of the night did nothing to pacify the increasingly tense scene between the Smashers. In fact, it would only worsen as the mysteries increased. *Lucina* had completely vanished in the change of days, and no indication of her whereabouts could be found other than a handwritten note that reads "THEY DIDN'T TELL ME THIS WASN'T CASUAL MODE".

What could have happened to her? And what of other events that may have transpired in the night? And what of-


> *I'm really- YOU'RE TOO SLOW!*


*Player 8 defeated! She was Blue Team (innocent).

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Eifie (Nov 23, 2014)

*I CHALLENGE MY FATE!!!*

...
...
...

:(.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 23, 2014)

Revive move?

And I assume Butterfree recovered last night. I took 30% damage.


----------



## Mai (Nov 23, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> And I assume Butterfree recovered last night. I took 30% damage.


Are statements related, as in you targeted her and was damaged, or...?

Also, does Metallica's quote make it sound like there's a Sonic in our midst?

Would like to hear Butterfree's news about the anonymous contact.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 23, 2014)

You'd basically stated you were going to target me, so I used Fire Fang, which is supposed to protect me from up to one attack and deal damage to the attacker. However, I also took a bit of damage, so more than one person must have attacked me.

(Before you go "Hey, Butterfree said she had no night action on day 1!": that was because my only ability aside from communication with my anon was "Customizable Moveset", which turns into a Pokémon-flavored version of the moveset of the first person who dies. In other words, I was universal backup and inherited VM's night actions.)

(By the way, am I the only one who finds it really annoying to keep track of who is who when all of MF's flavor messages use "Player whatever" or the character's name? Whenever anyone dies I have to look at the roster image, compare it to the previous one to see which character died, and then check the sign-up thread to find who is playing that character.)


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 23, 2014)

The anon didn't send me anything last night. I didn't send them anything either. I'm not sure I see much point since we've established my anon is scum so anything they say to me is probably a lie.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 23, 2014)

Butterfree said:


> (By the way, am I the only one who finds it really annoying to keep track of who is who when all of MF's flavor messages use "Player whatever" or the character's name? Whenever anyone dies I have to look at the roster image, compare it to the previous one to see which character died, and then check the sign-up thread to find who is playing that character.)


(dead and all but since this isn't game-related, I used to find that annoying too before I realized that for example player 8 literally means player number 8 on the list up top generated by the mafia hack.)


----------



## M&F (Nov 25, 2014)

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 25, 2014)

Right. Although I'm still vaguely instinctively suspicious of Zero Moment, I can't make much sense of the fishing brothers thing if they're different alignments, so as far as I'm concerned it's probably either RespectTheBlade or Dazel. Any comment?


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 25, 2014)

The only thing that's been turned against me so far is an accusation from your contact which we've decided is scum, so why would you suggest it's me?


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 25, 2014)

Because Zero Moment is unlikely at this point and I think it's probably not Mai; they've been fairly helpful while you and RespectTheBlade have been extremely quiet.

Also, my contact didn't accuse you; they said you're innocent, then said they might be insane (but that claim didn't make any sense even then).


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh, huh.

Well, it's a clever scam, I guess.  The only reason I've been quiet is because all I've been doing the entire time is protecting myself, and I don't like to get directly involved with things that don't concern me specifically because if I say anything accurate, I'm either marked as scum and lynched, or get killed by the mafia.

At any rate, an anonymous contact that has killed innocent people and can't reveal themselves in-thread seems more suspicious to me than silence.


----------



## Mai (Nov 25, 2014)

Dazel said:


> Well, it's a clever scam, I guess. The only reason I've been quiet is because all I've been doing the entire time is protecting myself, and I don't like to get directly involved with things that don't concern me specifically because if I say anything accurate, I'm either marked as scum and lynched, or get killed by the mafia.
> 
> At any rate, an anonymous contact that has killed innocent people and can't reveal themselves in-thread seems more suspicious to me than silence.


What?

Yes, we established the anonymous contact is suspicious already... the point is, though, that we don't know who they are (hence anonymous). Unless you're saying Butterfree is suspicious because anonymous contact ??? In which case, that'd be a pretty complicated scheme to pull (but possibly not a bad one, hmmm), and for the most part one we'd ruled out before this.

Also, everything here should concern you, if you're innocent. :| You're not being helpful to the town at all this way, and giving + discussing info should be more important than silent self-preservation. Protecting yourself isn't even doing anything helpful (or provable, as far as I know, leading to helpful)!

*Dazel* is probably the better bet here, from what I can tell. RespectTheBlade still hasn't spoken at all... but Dazel's reply seems worse, still.


----------



## M&F (Nov 26, 2014)

Almost as if up were down and Link were high-tier, _Ganondorf_ seemed to exude the most trust as the few other remaining Smashers scrambled to discover which amongst them had to be the traitor.

A few became suspicious in consense of Greninja in particular -- they'd allegated that they didn't even see it around the discussion groups for most of the time. "Well, there's the thing about _ninjas_", is what it tried to say in self-defense, but all everyone else got from it was "Nja ja!"

While no one was watching, Villager had planted and raised an entire Timber. Only when it was too late did Greninja see it all -- the bloodthirsty gaze, the swinging axe, the low-pitched woody crunch, and the toppling wood. It was crushed like a frog.

Witnesses would later report to hearing the song from the shower scene from _Psycho_ in their heads when it happened.

*Player 9 defeated! He was Blue Team (innocent).

48 hours for night actions.

RespectTheBlade has the Smash Ball!* (what a hog.)


----------



## M&F (Nov 28, 2014)

In the cold grips of the night, *Charizard*'s tail goes unlit.

Only three now remain, and it still stands that one of them must be a traitor! A tragic predicament, but the last Smashers standing must now decide who will live and who will die in one last great Smash.

But of course, before procedures begin, they must, for one last time, hear that voice ring out...


> *Now it's LYLO time!*


*Player 13 defeated! She was Blue Team (innocent).

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 28, 2014)

RTB or Dazel, then?


----------



## Mai (Nov 28, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> RTB or Dazel, then?


Dazel is dead, but RTB is suspicious, yes.


----------



## Mai (Nov 29, 2014)

Mai said:


> Dazel is dead, but RTB is suspicious, yes.


*RTB,* do you have anything to say? Or do you have any input, either, Zero Moment?

I'm voting RTB because of general quietness: plus, at this point, Zero Moment seems pretty innocent, judging by the relationship with Superbird.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 30, 2014)

((As far as quiet is concerned, I've had fairly limited internet access the past few days. I'm up in Vermont with inconsistent wifi.))

I don't have much to capitalize on. None of my moves have any capability to scan other players, so I can't offer much there. I'm going to tentatively go with *Mai,* as I know that I'm not Mafia, and I agree that due to Zero Moment's status he seems fairly innocent. 

Although, there is the fact that this is MFia to consider. Something could be up, but shy of suggesting to lynch either Crazy Hand or Master Hand we're pretty much out of options.


----------



## M&F (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, that came out in the middle of my writing of the lynch update, but I guess it still counts.

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 30, 2014)

the choice is real

Think I'm gonna need some 'splainin from both of you


----------



## Mai (Nov 30, 2014)

RespectTheBlade said:


> ((As far as quiet is concerned, I've had fairly limited internet access the past few days. I'm up in Vermont with inconsistent wifi.))
> 
> I don't have much to capitalize on. None of my moves have any capability to scan other players, so I can't offer much there. I'm going to tentatively go with *Mai,* as I know that I'm not Mafia, and I agree that due to Zero Moment's status he seems fairly innocent.
> 
> Although, there is the fact that this is MFia to consider. Something could be up, but shy of suggesting to lynch either Crazy Hand or Master Hand we're pretty much out of options.


That's... not much of a defense, there. I've been pretty busy lately, but I've been attempting to contribute when possible, and you don't seem to be offering any assistance or improvement. (Though, to be fair, I don't think any of us seem to have information roles; if we did, this would a lot simpler, most likely.)

And considering the blurb/quote for today, "Now it's LYLO time!", lynching an actual, living player would almost certainly be critical. I don't think MFia would really be misleading on that front. (That was Vanilla Mafia, after all.)


----------



## Mai (Nov 30, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> the choice is real
> 
> Think I'm gonna need some 'splainin from both of you


Not precisely sure exactly what I should be explaining, but if you mean moves/claiming, I have three attacks. One is a seemingly vanilla recovery that makes me harder to KO and damages those who target me (Lloid Rocket). The second is a two-part move: one night I do nothing, and the next I attack my target and prevent them from attacking another that night phase (it's Timber - I haven't actually gotten the game, but I think it's because I plant/water the tree, then chop it down on my target on a flavor level). I can also target a player and use their move on another, but only if they send in an action that night, and only if it's actually a targeting move with only one target (Pocket - this one makes sense, I think).


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 1, 2014)

...Well, I have a feeling he isn't going to respond by time the extension is over.

*RTB*

GG I guess. Now to find which way the coin flips. Is it gonna be a town win or a scum win?
Tune in next time, on Super Smash Mafia!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 1, 2014)

I will respond, hopefully you'll see it. 

My moves are as follows: 
Nosferatu, which essentially shrouds two players and causes attacks on one to target the other and vice-versa, also damages each slightly.
Arcfire, which roleblocks and damages with decent knockback.
Elwind, Recovery. That's it. 

I can't do much more to prove my innocence other than state that I am, so I guess this game is a mafia win. If I die, then whichever of you that is mafia is free to kill the other. I stick with my choice of *Mai*, as that's pretty much all I can do at this point. 

Unless I tip the scales something changes Zero Moment's mind, then GG.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 1, 2014)

I think there's literally nothing I can do now to determine anyone's alignment.


----------



## M&F (Dec 1, 2014)

Robin and Villager fought each other fiercely, while Ganondorf closely watched their moves in a desperate final attempt to catch the impostor. He decides to flip a Ruppee in order to decide which of the two to support, but realizes that this wouldn't even work, so he somehow borrows a regular coin instead. Fate chooses for him to attack Robin. An unexpected Warlock Punch sends the battling tactician abyssward.

Still uncertain, Ganondorf eyes the Villager. From behind that one, a differently gendered Animal Crossing protagonist suddenly emerges. And then, the two shed their disguises to reveal which game they actually protagonize. Some obscure snowy thing from the NES... What was it even called, again?

The now revealed Ice Climbers (oh, that's it!) point their hammers at the Gerudo, clearly intending to make him their final victim. He takes a stance of readiness to fight, although he trembles at the prostect of once again having to face their infinite chaingrab. And then... Master Hand descended towards the stage.

"Oh! Master Hand! Are you here perhaps to... lend a hand? It would make sense if you were in Blue Team and Crazy Hand were- ... ... Grr. Those yellow chains ripping beyond your surface... Where have I seen these before?"

The warlock's memories would soon be jogged as the master of the chains emerged. A rainbow-colored wingspan visibly larger than the Final Destination's own diameter, attached to a large, yet somewhat featureless, humanlike figurine... None other than Tabuu.

The Ice Climbers celebrated the outcome with dissonantly innocent skips and hops. Their revenge was complete. There would be no more Smash after this surprise attack. Indeed, there was little time to even react before the old boss's great wings, unbroken, unleashed their full-power Off Waves.

The battle was not entirely lost in that moment, however, as Crazy Hand descended to fight for the Blue Team that it had been representing all along -- dueling with Master Hand, which had been coaxed into coming up with and carrying out that entire game by Tabuu's powers of suggestion.

The quivering glove lasted little in its initial state, but damaging it only served to intensify the fight as it disintegrated and revealed the form of the newest final boss, Master Core.

Regardless of the outcome of that great final battle, no trophy ever rose to Smash again... Or will they perhaps rise again?

*Player 2 defeated! He was Blue Team (innocent).

Mafia wins!*







-----

Role PMs and mechanical specs up in a few.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 1, 2014)

:(


----------



## Mai (Dec 1, 2014)

:D


----------



## Phantom (Dec 1, 2014)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

That will be all.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 1, 2014)

Damn.  It seems so obvious, in retrospect.  Good job, guys.


----------



## Eifie (Dec 1, 2014)

It was pretty obvious in non-retrospect; one of my first PMs to MF after I died (I sent about 500 because my rage was insurmountable) was like "so Mai's mafia, right?" and he was just like "yeah." :p


----------



## Wargle (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice win guys, but what the hell :C

I know I was a secret agent, and I didn't know you so I assume you didn't know me but... what the hell :C


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 1, 2014)

Hoo hoo. :3

I was the secret contact, if anybody's wondering.


----------



## M&F (Dec 2, 2014)

mafia quicktopic



Spoiler: Role PM listings



[hide=ILS/"Ludwig"](note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

Ludwig *SQUIRTLE* comes out of its shell!






At first, you were only worried about Charizard, whom your trainer just suddenly released one day, as if controlled by Twitch. The process of infiltrating the new Smash was rough, however. You've had to go through difficult tasks, such as learning to use this ridiculous clown thing with like a million switches, and you've even had to do things you're not proud of (you hope that Ludwig ended up someplace safe). Now that you're actually fully in, you find that you'd rather make them all pay for the indignities you've gone through, although contacting your former teammate may still prove conductive to that particular goal.

You fight in the *RED TEAM (Brawl Reject Mafia)*, you are a lightweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Subtle Invader: In order to help keep the disguises working, each night, only one of Squirtle and Ice Climbers will use a move. Additionally, if both are still alive, each one cannot use moves twice in a row, having to alternate attacks with their partner. If either of the two gets a Smash Ball, their usage of the Final Smash won't count into the alternancy queue.
-Past Connection: During the night, you can send an anonymous message (through me) to Charizard (Butterfree). The message will arrive at the end the of the Night, and you may also receive a message from Charizard, although it won't be informed of your identity or the fact that you know its. Additionally, in any point of the Night before you've sent your message, you may choose to reveal yourself (as Ludwig) to Charizard, gaining full communicative abilities with it. Neither sending the messages nor revealing yourself count as night actions.
-Water Gun (neutral special): Target a player to spray them with a jet of water. This won't damage or launch them, but if they've already been launched by an attack this Night, they will be KO'd by this attack, regardless of how much damage they've taken.
-Withdraw (side special): Target two players to ram them with your shell while jettisoning around. This won't deal any damage, but is certain to knock them away -- using it against players who have taken a lot of damage could KO them.
-Waterfall (up special): A recovery move; use it in a Night to make yourself harder to KO. Up to one player attempting to launch you will also take damage from this move and will get launched by it.
-Single Finish (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. Target up to three players to blast them with Hydro Pump to deal solid damage and launch them far.

Win condition: Mafia faction must comprise at least 50% of the living players.
You may communicate privately with *Mai* (Villager Ice Climbers) regarding this game.





Spoiler: RTB/Robin



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

*ROBIN* brings the thunder!








Spoiler: SSB43DS trophy descrption



"This is the female Robin, your avatar in Fire Emblem. The goal of this adventure doesn't change much because of your gender, but Robin's marriage options do. In Smash Bros., Robin brings powerful magic and swordplay to bear. She can exhaust her moves, but they'll be restored over time."



You fight in the *BLUE TEAM (innocent)*, you are a midweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Arcfire (side special): Casts a pillar of flame against a targeted player, the multiple hits of the fire keeping them in place -- preventing them from using an attack of their own -- and racking up damage.
-Elwind (up special): A recovery move; use it in a Night to make yourself harder to KO.
-Nosferatu (down special): Casts a harrowing sheen of darkness against two targeted players, causing them to lose their way such that any players targeting one of them would target the other instead. Also deals damage to both targeted players.
-Pair Up (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. Causes you to tag along with Chrom, who will not only protect you from any damage or launching for the Night, but will also aid you in fighting, such that you may target up to two players; trapped between two fighters, these players will be unable to carry out their own attacks, and will also suffer heavy damage and strong launching.

Win condition: All scum players must be KO'd.





Spoiler: Mai/"Villager"



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

Villager *ICE CLIMBERS* drop the hammers!






Retaining your cleated foothold in Smash has required all sorts of antics, including not only getting Sakurai to include a character that he has explicitly rejected for Brawl, but even figuring out some way to keep two climbers hidden in the identity of a single fighter (which involved also convincing Sakurai to make multiple gender models for that fighter). All that work will pay off soon, however -- maybe you will still never Smash again, but if all goes right, neither will everyone else. It'll take only whittling down their numbers, and then making way for one much more powerful Brawl reject to swoop in and finish the job...

You fight in the *RED TEAM (Brawl Reject Mafia)*, you are a lightweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Subtle Invader: In order to help keep the disguises working, each night, only one of Squirtle and Ice Climbers will use a move. Additionally, if both are still alive, each one cannot use moves twice in a row, having to alternate attacks with their partner. If either of the two gets a Smash Ball, their usage of the Final Smash won't count into the alternancy queue.
-Double Trouble: Even if Nana falls, Popo can keep on fighting; you may survive up to one instance where you'd ordinarily be KO'd. However, you'll still have as much damage as you did before, and the lack of a Nana is certain to weaken your moves...
-Infinite Chaingrab of Doom (grab): Possibly one of the biggest reasons for your exclusion from the new Smash is the fact that your unique double team aspect could also be used to throw an opponent back and forth between the two fighters, leaving them helpless against a chain of attacks that can go from 0% damage to KO. Now is definitely not the time when they'll manage to stop you from doing this. You can target a player with this move to take them out, no matter how much (or how little) damage they have. This requires both Climbers around to perform, however, so you won't be able to use this move if you've expended the protection from Double Trouble.
-Belay (up special): A recovery move; use it in a Night to make yourself harder to KO. Of course, this recovery is much more effective when Nana is around than otherwise; if you've expended the protection from Double Trouble, this move will protect you much less (or, if you're an optimist, you could say that, while Double Trouble is active, this move provides excellent protection).
-Blizzard (down special): You can target a player to blow an icy gust against them. This won't launch them offstage, but it'll deal damage and leave them encased in ice, unable to use an attack of their own. If you've expended protection from Double Trouble, this move will only deal half as much as damage as it normally would.
-Iceberg (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. By summoning a massive mound of ice all around the battlefield, you will cause all players other than yourself to take considerable damage from the freezing ground, although they won't be launched. This move will damage players of all factions, not just innocents, so beware!

Win condition: Mafia faction must comprise at least 50% of the living players.
You may communicate privately with *I Liek Squirtles* (Ludwig Squirtle) regarding this game.





Spoiler: VM/Sheik



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

*SHEIK* appears on the scene!








Spoiler: SSB43DS trophy description



"In The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Sheik claimed to be a surviving Sheikah. However, this was just a cunning disguise for Princess Zelda so that she could escape Ganondorf. In Smash Bros., she's the complete opposite of Zelda, striking with fast attacks that can keep an opponent off balance."



You fight in the *BLUE TEAM (innocent)*, you are a lightweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Needle Storm (neutral special): Good mysterious protector that you are, you have an effective way to sending ominous warnings to other people. You can use this move to send an anonymous message to a player, which they will receive at the end of the Night, alongside some light damage (not dealt at the end of the night).
-Vanish (up special): The classic Deku Nut act to foil anyone trying to interact with you for longer than they're supposed to. By using this move at night, you will completely prevent up to one move from targeting you successfully, and furthermore, a player who attempted to attack you but was foiled will take some damage and get launched.
-Bouncing Fish (down special): By leaping away just at the right time, you can come awfully close to the blast line at the bottom of the stage without falling into it. You will stare at the abyss, and jump away before it can stare back. You can use this move to target a KO'd player and discover one of the following bits of information: the moves they had, the player(s) that they targeted in the night they were KO'd, all players who at some point targeted that player (in no particular order), or any items that they were holding. Note however, that hanging around near the blast line is a perfect way to set yourself up for a good ol' Meteor Smash -- you will be vulnerable while using this move, such that any attack that launches you is likelier to KO you.
-Light Arrow (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. Target up to two players with this holy attack certain to tear away any disguise or falsehood -- it will not only damage and launch them strongly, but it will also reveal their alignments to you.

Win condition: All scum players must be KO'd.





Spoiler: Wargle/"Captain Falcon"



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

Captain Falcon *SOLID SNAKE* kept you waiting, huh?






Ever since Brawl, you've been receiving operative instructions from your higher-ups that they themselves were receiving from some unidentified source. You're still receiving orders to carry out in Smash now, except they're much harder to take care of now that they just won't let you in the site. Fortunately, whatever shadowy organization has been establishing your missions also has other insiders, and you've been able to get in with their help by assuming the identity of a different fighter. Moreover, although the commands keep coming, you still don't know who exactly are your allies in this field.

You fight in the *RED TEAM (Brawl Reject Mafia)*, you are a heavyweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Restrain (grab): Target a player who has made at least one post in the previous Day discussion, and highlight a statement that they've made in that discussion. At the end of the night, you will discover whether their statement was true or false. Use on statements with an easily determined truth value for maximum efficiency! This move will also deal minor damage to your target.
-C4 (down special): Target a player to plant a C4 charge on them. The next time you use this move, you don't target a player -- you simply detonate the C4 and let the player who had the C4 on them have it (where "it" is a damaging, launching explosion). After you set off a C4 charge, you can use the move yet again to plant a new charge, and then again to blow it up, and so on forth.
-I'm in a box! (taunt): Target a player to throw a cardboard box their way. The perfect disguise, brillant in project and execution both, the perfect blend of stealth, mobility and sheer attacking power... the carboard box prevent any players from obtaining information about the targeted player during this Night. Note that this also damages and launches the targeted player, but the damage is very minor and the launch would only ever KO at ridiculous percentages.
-Grenade Launcher (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have a Smash Ball. When using this move, designate 6 targets -- this can be six different players, the same player six times, or anything in between. Each time you target a player, they will be struck by a fired grenade. An individual grenade's damage and launch power is rather mediocre, but the consecutive shots can pile up fast.

Win condition: Mafia faction must comprise at least 50% of the living players.
You cannot privately communicate with your fellow mafiosi or know who they are from the very start -- support them however you can!





Spoiler: Zero Moment/Ganondorf



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

*GANONDORF* hijacks the plot!








Spoiler: SSB43DS trophy description



"The King of Evil that awaits Link at the end of most of his adventures. Ganondorf possesses the Triforce of Power. In Smash Bros., he makes up for his low speed with devastating power. The strength of his blows can knock back most opponents. Get close with a dash attack, and pummel your foes!"



You fight in the *BLUE TEAM (innocent)*, you are a heavyweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Team Evil: You are simply one of the vilest antagonists in all of Nintendo's franchises, and you will not stand for being called "innocent". You have thus joined forces with the like-minded *Bowser* (Superbird), and the two of you will now utterly terrorize the town with nefarious plans such as walking into people's houses without permission and throwing entire cakes on the ground. You may commuincate privately with Superbird about this game as long as neither you nor him has been KO'd yet; so as long as you have that power, however, you will automatically return alarming results to informative roles whenever possible.
-Warlock Punch (neutral special): You can only use this move in the Night Phase after Bowser dies, and in that Night phase, you must use this move. When using this move, target a player to deliver a stout, devastating punch that will deal great damage and launch them far. It's such a powerful punch, there's no defense against it, and so, you cannot be prevented from landing it.
-Flame Choke (side special): Target a player to choke and burn them, dealing moderate damage without launching them.
-Dark Dive (up special): Target a player, deal damage to them and launch them. If you land this attack successfully, you'll recover, so that it'll be more difficult to KO you during this Night.
-Beast Ganon (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. While you are using this attack, both you and Bowser are entirely impervious to damage or launching. Additionally, you may use one of your regular moves (under their regular effects and restrictions), with increased damage and further launch.

Win condition: All scum players must be KO'd.





Spoiler: hopeandjoy/Mega Man



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

*MEGA MAN* joins the battle!








Spoiler: SSB43DS trophy description



"The main hero from Capcom's 1987 action game, Mega Man. He travels from stage to stage, defeating Robot Masters to obtain new weapons. He uses this vast arsenal in Smash Bros. in a variety of ways. Metal Blades, for example, can be fired in eight directions and picked up off the ground!"



You fight in the *BLUE TEAM (innocent)*, you are a heavyweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:powers and attacks:
-Metal Blade (neutral special): Target a player to throw a Metal Blade their way. It will deal light damage to them, but they will pick it up, so that they can use it during any Daytime in order to strike a player with a relatively solid attack.
-Rush Coil (up special): A recovery move; use it in a Night to make yourself harder to KO. Additionally, target a player -- if you aren't launched offstage during this Night, Rush will get to remain on the ground to aid the player you've targeted, making them harder to KO instead. Characters of different weight will get differently intense boosts to their recovery.
-Leaf Shield (down special): Target a player to throw a Leaf Shield their way. It will deal a fair amount of damage to them, but they will pick it up, and it will protect them from being attacked at Nighttime up to once.
-Mega Legends (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. This awesome attack may be somewhat likely to KO the player you target it with, but if they survive, they will be able to use their own Final Smash in the next Night (along with the regular Smash Ball catcher of the Night).

Win condition: All scum players must be KO'd.





Spoiler: Eifie/Lucina



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

*LUCINA* wakes her blade?!








Spoiler: SSB43DS trophy description



"Chrom's daughter, and the future princess of Ylisse. When she arrives from a doomed future seeking to prevent it from ever happening, she goes by the name Marth before her identity is revealed. She fights much like her adopted namesake, but more than just the tip of her sword is powerful."



You fight in the *BLUE TEAM (innocent)*, you are a midweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Dolphin Slash (up special): A recovery move; use it in a Night to make yourself harder to KO. Anyone attempting to launch you will also take some light damage and launching from this move.
-Counter (down special): Target a player to stand between them and up to one of their attackers, ready to deflect incoming attacks. If the player you're protecting is attacked, there's a 50% chance that you'll send the attack right back to its deliverer, but also a 50% chance that you'll miss the timing of the counter, enabling the attacker not only to land their blow but also to strike you with it as well.
-Mask (down taunt): When using this move, you pretend to be Marth, who isn't even in this roster. Anyone looking to attack you in a Night when you use this move will simply not be able to figure out wher you are, and will instead target a different, randomized player with any attacks that were meant for you.
-Critical Hit (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. Target two players. Once and only once in the Night, if either of the targeted players is attacked, you will dash in and counter the incoming attack with an awfully precise lunging stab that's certain to land a KO. Use wisely!

Win condition: All scum players must be KO'd.





Spoiler: Dazel/Greninja



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

*GRENINJA* makes a splash!








Spoiler: SSB43DS trophy description



"This Water/Dark-type Pokémon is the fully evolved form of Froakie. It's just as fast and dangerous as any other ninja, and the throwing stars it can make out of water can shear metal. In Smash Bros., as well as being a graceful, speedy fighter, it can also use moves like Hydro Pump that let it travel through the air and avoid falling."



You fight in the *BLUE TEAM (innocent)*, you are a midweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Shadow Sneak (side special): Target a player. This Night, you will silently stalk that player, unseen and ready to strike; up to once in the Night, if another player attempts to attack the player you are following, you will burst in and prevent the attack from landing, while also moderately damaging and launching the attacker. Beware, however -- if anyone is intent on attacking you specifically, this move may lead your attacker to hit both you and your target.
-Hydro Pump (up special): A recovery move; use it in a Night to make yourself harder to KO.
-Substitute (down special): Target a player and inflict 15% damage to yourself. Your expended life force will take the form of a familiar plush toy, which will doggedly sacrifice itself for your target's protection, at least as much as the 20% of damage it can take permits. Note that, even if the Substitute is not fully worn down by the end of the Night, it will still be gone at that point.
-Secret Ninja Attack (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. Target a player to flip them on the tatami mats. You restore up to 50% of damage, and then inflict damage on the target equal to the amount that you've healed off yourself, finishing by launching them far as well. It takes the ultimate ninja to simply straight-up steal health.

Win condition: All scum players must be KO'd.





Spoiler: Superbird/Bowser



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

*BOWSER* kidnaps the show!








Spoiler: SSB43DS trophy description



"The archenemy of Mario and the reason Peach spends more time kidnapped than in her own castle. His plans aren't always the best, and occasionally he even finds himself on Mario's side. In Smash Bros., he's a serious heavyweight who laughs off weaker attacks. Hit him hard to send him flying!"



You fight in the *BLUE TEAM (innocent)*, you are a heavyweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Team Evil: You refuse to be roped into cooperating with the good guys yet again. They may have put you in the innocent team, but you'll show them that you're still a bad enough dude to rescue the- kidnap! You mean kidnap the president, damn it! For this grand undertaking, you've joined forces with *Ganondorf* (Zero Moment), because, what's better than this, guys being villains. You may commuincate privately with Zero Moment about this game as long as neither you nor him has been KO'd yet; so as long as you have that power, however, you will automatically return alarming results to informative roles whenever possible.
-Fire Breath (neutral special): Target a player to breathe a tongue of fire against them, dealing moderate damage without launching them.
-Whirling Fortress (up special): A recovery move; use it in a Night to make yourself harder to KO. Anyone attempting to launch you will also take some light damage from this move.
-Bowser Bomb (down special): You can only use this move in the Night Phase after Ganondorf dies, and in that Night phase, you must use this move. When using this move, target a player to utterly smash them with your romp, dealing heavy damage and launching them far. The sheer overwhelimg weight force of the move is such that you cannot be prevented from landing it.
-Giga Bowser (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. While you are using this attack, both you and Ganondorf are entirely impervious to damage or launching. Additionally, you may use one of your regular moves (under their regular effects and restrictions), with increased damage and further launch.

Win condition: All scum players must be KO'd.





Spoiler: Light/Dark Pit



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

*DARK PIT* alights but not like the other Kid Icarus characters!






They call you a "clone". They keep talking like you're nothing unlike that Pit. And along with that, you keep getting voted on for embarassing polls like "least favorite character", "least wanted newcomer", "most likely to get shipped with Pit by clueless Smash fans" (argh!). Even Sakurai himself didn't have anything better to say about you other than comparing you to the dessert after a meat dish, something less important, something that isn't primary or necessary. Well, you know a thing or two about dishes -- there's that one that's best served cold. And you will specially take revenge on the joker who set all your weapons to "heal" instead of "hurt".

You fight in the *GREEN TEAM (self-aligned)*, you are a midweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Silver Bow (neutral special): Target a single player to fire a healing arrow at them, moderately restoring their damage.
-Power of Flight (up special): Target a dead player to lift them from the underworld with the lingering power of Pandora in your wings. They will have as much damage as they did when they were KO'd. This move's effects only have a 50% chance of activating successfully.
-Guardian Orbitars (down special): When using this move, up to two attacks used against you this Night will have no effect.
-Dark Pit Staff (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have a Smash Ball. If you obtain a Smash Ball, you can store it without expending an action, so that you can use this move later. When you use this move, all living players whom you've targeted with Silver Bow or Power of Flight will be struck by a powerful beam, still set to "hurt" rather than "heal". It deals solid damage and launches well, but it is by no means a guaranteed KO, so time its use wisely.

Win condition: You must KO at least three players within a single Night.





Spoiler: Phantom/Link



(note: the first post in the game thread will contain an explanation of the game's "physics". this should mostly clarify what the effects of your moves are.)

*LINK* bravely charges in!








Spoiler: SSB43DS trophy description



"Green clothes? Pointy hat? Yep, it's Link, all right! In this game, his sword and shield make for effective attacking and blocking, and his bow, bombs, and boomerang will spice up any battle. He's even brought his Clawshot for grabbing enemies and edges. Jeez, just how much stuff can Link carry?"



You fight in the *BLUE TEAM (innocent)*, you are a heavyweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Gale Boomerang (side special): This move may be nigh-harmless, but by targeting a player with it, you can drag that player towards yourself, forcing them to target you with any moves they were planning on using this Night.
-Spin Attack (up special): A recovery move; use it in a Night to make yourself harder to KO. Additionally, if you are not launched at all this Night, any non-launching moves used against you will fail, and you will not only deal damage to the attempter, but also discover their identity.
-Bomb (down special): Pass it quickly to a friend! By targeting a player with this move, you will hand them over a Bomb. They will subsequently pass the Bomb over to any players that they target with their own attacks. The Bomb will explode if a player does not pass it around (by not using any targeting moves), or if it has been passed around three times in the Night. The Bomb's explosion, as well as who was holding the Bomb when it happens, will be made public in the Day following, alongside, obviosuly, hurting the blasted player.
-Triforce Slash (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. Target a player to deliver an ultimate attack of courage and light. Not only will they take heavy damage and be launched far, you will also discover their alignment and power/move list.

Win condition: All scum players must be KO'd.





Spoiler: Butterfree/Charizard, initial



*CHARIZARD* fires it up!








Spoiler: SSB43DS trophy description



"The iconic Fire/Flying-type Pokémon. Charizard's scorching breath can melt anything in its path. It soars through the air, seeking only worthy foes to test itself against. In Smash Bros., Charizard unleashes the destructive Flare Blitz special move— a move so strong, it even injures the user!"



You fight in the *BLUE TEAM (innocent)*, you are a heavyweight, and the following are your powers and attacks:
-Customizable Moveset: Matching your terrific movepool in the franchise of origin, you have an interesting set of custom moves, with potential for ever so many different combinations... to the point that the player has trouble figuring out which one they want to use. As soon an innocent player is KO'd, you'll receive a moveset with the same effects of moves that the KO'd player had, including their Final Smash (you cannot receive the Smash Ball until you receive a custom moveset).
-Secret Connection: A mysterious player seems to have figured out a way to communicate with you, despite the fact that you speak mostly in grunts, roars, announcements of your name and hellfire. Each night, you may send that player an anonymous message (through me), which will arrive at the end of the night, and you may also receive a message from them as well at the end of the night.

Win condition: All scum players must be KO'd.





Spoiler: Butterfree/Charizard, after activating Customizable Moveset



You may use one of the following moves each night:
-Fire Fang (neutral special #2): A variant of Flamethrower that replaces the tongue of flame for a quick strike -- a great way to push away unwelcome close combat. By using this move at night, you will completely prevent up to one move from targeting you successfully, and furthermore, a player who attempted to attack you but was foiled will take some damage and get launched.
-Fly High (up special #3): Exchanging any attacking power whatsoever for sheer vertical movement, you've been able to use your flying abilities to just sway right above the blast line at the bottom of the stage, fluttering away before worst comes to worst. The things that lay beneath that line were not meant for man (or large, orange, flying, fire-breathing lizard) to see. You can use this move to target a KO'd player and discover one of the following bits of information: the moves they had, the player(s) that they targeted in the night they were KO'd, all players who at some point targeted that player (in no particular order), or any items that they were holding. Note however, that hanging around near the blast line is a perfect way to set yourself up for a good ol' Meteor Smash -- you will be vulnerable while using this move, such that any attack that launches you is likelier to KO you.
-Rock Hurl (down special #3): This version of Rock Smash has lower power, so you'll only deal light damage when using it -- but more to the point, it'll send rock fragments everywhere. You've been smashing your head against rocks for such a long time, you've honed the art down to the point where you can arrange for the fragments to land in a specific way. As such, you can send the player you target with this move an anonymous message, which they will receive at the end of the night.
-Mega Evolution (FINAL SMASH): Usable only if you have the Smash Ball. When using this move, you may target up to two players, hitting each with one of your Mega-form moves. The intense flames from the attacks will not only inflict great damage and powerful launching, but will also most certainly burn away any disguise, revealing the alignment of the targeted players to you.


[/hide]


Spoiler: final damage count



-ILS (Squirtle) - 90%
-RTB (Robin) - 25%
-Mai (Ice Climbers) - 0%
-VM (Sheik) - 999%
-Wargle (Solid Snake) - 999%
-ZM (Ganondorf) - 70%
-hopeandjoy (Mega Man) - 15%
-Eifie (Lucina) - 999%
-Dazel (Greninja) - 0%
-Superbird (Bowser) - 20%
-Light (Dark Pit) - 40%
-Phantom (Link) - 30%
-Butterfree (Charizard) - 999%





Spoiler: game specs



Minimum KO damage percentages: 80% for lightweights, 95% for midweights, 110% for heavyweights.
Moves with 0 launch don't launch any players. Moves with 1 launch will KO the player if they're at their minimum KO percentage or higher. Moves with 2 or higher launch will KO at lower percentages -- 10% lower for each number that the launch factor is higher than 1 (so, for example, a move with 3 launch KOs at 20% less than usual, which would be 60%, 75%, or 90%). Moves with negative launch still do launch, but only KO at even higher percentages than the minimum (a -2 launch move would KO at 100%, 115%, or 130%).
Recovery adds to the minimum KO damage. So, for example, a midweight using 2 recovery has their minimum KO damage at 115%, and a move with 3 launch would only KO them at 95%.
Ultimately these specs are more than a little broken, and adding the nightly damage recovery as one of the very last things wasn't a capital idea, but at least, I have a good idea on some things that I'll be fixing when/if we do a Smash 4 Wii U mafia (for example: I will be _drastically_ cutting down on recovery moves, let that be known)


Spoiler: Squirtle's moves



Water Gun - 0 damage, infinite launch
Withdraw - 0 damage, 3 launch
Waterfall - 25% damage, 2 launch, 3 recovery
Singular Finish - 50% damage, 4 launch





Spoiler: Robin's moves



Arcfire - 25% damage, 0 launch
Elwind - 3 recovery
Nosferatu - 20% damage, 0 launch
Pair Up - 40% damage, 4 launch





Spoiler: Ice Climbers's moves



Infinite Chaingrab of Doom - 999% damage, infinite launch
Belay - 4 recovery (1 without Double Trouble)
Blizzard - 20% damage (10% without Double Trouble), 0 launch
Iceberg - 30% damage





Spoiler: Sheik's moves



Needle Storm - 10% damage
Vanish - 20% damage, 2 launch
Bouncing Fish - Sheik's minimum KO damage is 60% for the night
Light Arrow - 40% damage, 5 launch





Spoiler: Snake's moves



Restrain - 10% damage, 0 launch
C4 - 25% damage, 3 launch
I'm in a box! - 5% damage, -2 launch
Grenade Launcher - 20% damage, 2 launch (each hit; launch stacks)





Spoiler: Ganondorf's moves



Warlock Punch - 40% damage, 4 launch
Flame Choke - 25% damage, 0 launch
Dark Dive - 15% damage, 2 launch, 2 recovery
Beast Ganon - +25% damage and +1 launch to all moves





Spoiler: Mega Man's moves



Metal Blade - 10% damage when used by Mega Man; 35% damage, 3 launch when used by targeted player
Rush Coil - 3 recovery for Lightweights, 2 for Midweights, 1 for Heavyweights
Leaf Shield - 20% damage
Mega Legends - 35% damage, 4 launch





Spoiler: Lucina's moves



Dolphin Slash - 15% damage, 1 launch, 2 recovery
Counter - damage and launch match the countered move
Mask - N/A
Critical Hit - 60% damage, infinite launch against first target





Spoiler: Greninja's moves



Shadow Sneak - 20% damage, 2 launch
Hydro Pump - 3 recovery
Substitute - 15% damage to Greninja, Substitute has 20% HP
Secret Ninja Attack - 50% damage/recovery max, 4 launch





Spoiler: Bowser's moves



Fire Breath - 25% damage, 0 launch
Whirling Fortress - 10% damage, 1 launch, 1 recovery
Bowser Bomb - 50% damage, 4 launch
Giga Bowser - +30% damage and +2 launch to all moves





Spoiler: Dark Pit's moves



Silver Bow - -20% damage, 0 launch
Power of Flight - N/A
Guardian Orbitars - N/A
Dark Pit Staff - 30% damage, 3 launch





Spoiler: Link's moves



Gale Boomerang - 5% damage, 0 launch
Spin Attack - 15% damage, 2 launch
Bomb - explosion deals 20% damage and 1 launch
Triforce Slash - 50% damage, 4 launch





Spoiler: Charizard's moves



Fire Fang - 30% damage, 3 launch
Fly High - Charizard's minimum KO damage is 80% for the night
Rock Hurl - 20% damage
Mega Charizard X - 50% damage, 6 launch








Spoiler: night action listings



[hide=Night Zero]
Dazel(Greninja) uses Hydro Pump. He is recovering.
Eifie(Lucina) uses Dolphin Slash. She is recovering
Superbird(Bowser) uses Whirling Fortress. He is recovering.
hopeandjoy(Mega Man) uses Rush Coil without designating a target. She is recovering.
Phantom(Link) uses Spin Attack. She is recovering.
Zero Moment(Ganondorf) attempts to Flame Choke Phantom(Link). Since Phantom(Link) hasn't been launched this Night, the attack fails, Zero Moment(Ganondorf) takes 15% damage and is launched (no KO), and Phantom(Link) discovers the attack.
Light(Dark Pit) hits Mai(Ice Climbers) with a Silver Arrow. No damage is healed. Mai(Ice Climbers) is now a player that Light(Dark Pit) has targeted.
Wargle(Snake) tags Butterfree(Charizard) with C4.
ILS(Squirtle) anonymously sends to Butterfree(Charizard):


> Friendly friend! I would like to ask you a thing:
> 
> To your knowledge, is there a Mewtwo in this game?
> 
> Thank you, friend!


Butterfree(Charizard) sends to ILS(Squirtle):


> This is Charizard and I take on the roles of dead players. Who are you and can you tell me anything?








Spoiler: Day One



I'm really feeling it!
No one is lynched.
hopeandjoy gets the Smash Ball.





Spoiler: Night One



Dazel(Greninja) uses Hydro Pump. He is recovering.
hopeandjoy(Mega Man) uses Rush Coil without designating a target. She is recovering.
Eifie(Lucina) uses Counter to protect ZM(Ganondorf)
Phantom(Link) uses Gale Boomerang, targeting ZM(Ganondorf); however, Eifie(Lucina), successfully Counters it, and Phantom takes 5% damage from the Gale Boomerang.
VM(Sheik) uses Needle Storm, targeting Superbird(Bowser), dealing 10% damage to him, and sending him the following message:


> You and Sheik (Visitor Message) are now a *FIGHTING DUO*. Fight to be the last two players remaining! Be warned, though: if one of you is KO'd, the other player will be KO'd as well! (Note: You may *NOT* communicate out-of-thread)


Wargle(Snake) detonates the C4. Butterfree(Charizard) takes 25% damage and is launched (no KO).
Light(Dark Pit) hits hopeandjoy(Mega Man) with a Silver Arrow. No damage is healed. hopeandjoy(Mega Man) is now a player that Light(Dark Pit) has targeted.
Mai(Ice Climbers) attacks VM(Sheik) with Infinite Chaingrab of Doom. VM(Sheik) takes 999% damage and is launched (VM is KO'd).
Butterfree(Charizard)'s Customizable Moveset activates. Butterfree(Charizard) gains moves with the same effects as those of VM(Sheik), albeit with slightly different specs.
ILS(Squirtle) anonymously sends to Butterfree(Charizard):


> I won't reveal myself just yet, and I don't have much to say. Sorry. :/


Butterfree(Charizard) sends to ILS(Squirtle):


> Not... to my knowledge? Wouldn't you know that too, though, since who everybody is is public information? Unless you're referencing something I don't know because I haven't played SSB4.








Spoiler: Day One



I'm really killing it!
No one is lynched.
Mai gets the Smash Ball.





Spoiler: Night Two



Mai(Ice Climbers) activates the Final Smash, Iceberg. All players but Mai take 30% damage.
RTB(Robin) uses Elwind. He is recovering.
Dazel(Greninja) uses Hydro Pump. He is recovering.
Superbird(Bowser) uses Whirling Fortress. He is recovering.
Phantom(Link) uses Spin Attack. She is recovering.
Zero Moment(Ganondorf) uses Dark Dive against Butterfree(Charizard). Butterfree(Charizard) takes 15% damage and is launched (no KO). Zero Moment(Ganondorf) recovers.
Wargle(Snake), Eifie(Lucina) and Light(Dark Pit) each attempt to target Phantom(Link), respectively with C4, Counter and Silver Arrow. Since Phantom(Link) wasn't launched, all three moves fail, all three players take 15% damage and are launched (no KOs), and Phantom discovers of all three attempting to target.
ILS(Squirtle) anonymously sends to Butterfree(Charizard):


> I meant if you had any info outside of that. For example, teams and stuff.
> 
> I think it's highly probable we're dealing with a Mewtwo who's an alien. Any theories so far?








Spoiler: Day Three



I'm really chilling it!
Light(Dark Pit) is lynched.
Butterfree gets the Smash Ball.





Spoiler: Night Three



Superbird(Bowser) uses Whirling Fortress. He is recovering.
Butterfree(Charizard) uses Fire Fang. Up to one move targeting her tonight will fail.
Phantom(Link) uses Spin Attack. She is recovering.
Wargle(Snake) uses I'm in a box! to throw a box at Phantom(Link). Phantom(Link) takes 5% damage, is launched (no KO), and is immune to information gathering for the night.
ILS(Squirtle) uses Withdraw to hit RTB and Dazel, launching both (no KOs).
ILS(Squirtle) anonymously sends to Butterfree(Charizard):


> I found out Superbird's mafia. Shit.


Butterfree(Charizard) sends to ILS(Squirtle):


> What do you mean, a Mewtwo that's an alien? We already know there is no Mewtwo in this game; nobody picked Mewtwo as a character. Am I missing something?








Spoiler: Day Four



I'm really peeling it!
No one is lynched.
RTB gets the Smash Ball.





Spoiler: Night Four



RTB(Robin) activates the final smash, Pair Up. RTB(Robin) is immune to any damage or launching this Night. No attack targets are designated.
Eifie(Lucina) uses Mask. Moves targeting her this Night will be retargeted to a random player.
Dazel(Greninja) uses Hydro Pump. He is recovering.
Superbird(Bowser) uses Whirling Fortress. He is recovering.
Butterfree(Charizard) uses Fire Fang. Up to one move targeting her tonight will fail.
Phantom(Link) uses Spin Attack. She is recovering.
Wargle(Snake) tags Mai(Ice Climbers) with C4.
Mai(Ice Climbers) attacks Wargle(Snake) with Infinite Chaingrab of Doom. Wargle(Snake) takes 999% damage and is launched (Wargle is KO'd).
ILS(Squirtle) anonymously sends to Butterfree(Charizard):


> I don't know if my previous message went through, but here's what it said, more or less:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Butterfree(Charizard) sends to ILS(Squirtle):


> I can't trust you because I don't know who you are. If I went and accused Superbird, it's my neck on the line. Why do you not want to tell me who you are?








Spoiler: Day Four



I'm really fission mailing it!
Phantom(Link) is lynched.
ZM gets the Smash Ball.





Spoiler: Night Five



ZM(Ganondorf) activates the Final Smash, Beast Ganon. ZM(Ganondorf) and Superbird(Bowser) are both immune to any damage or launching this Night. This night, ZM(Ganondorf) can use one of his regular moves with damage and launch boosts.
Eifie(Lucina) uses Mask. Moves targeting her this Night will be retargeted to a random player.
Dazel(Greninja) uses Hydro Pump. He is recovering.
Butterfree(Charizard) uses Fire Fang. Up to one move targeting her tonight will fail.
RTB(Robin) uses Nosferatu, targeting himself and Superbird(Bowser). He deals 20% damage to himself and fails to damage Superbird(Bowser) due to Beast Ganon. Any moves targeting RTB(Robin) this night will target Superbird(Bowser) instead, and vice-versa.
ILS(Squirtle) uses Water Gun, targeting Eifie; it is redirected to Mai (no KO).
Superbird(Bowser) attacks ILS(Squirtle) with Fire Breath. ILS(Squirtle) takes 25% damage.
ZM(Ganondorf) attacks ILS(Squirtle) with Flame Choke. ILS(Squirtle) takes 50% damage and is launched (ILS is KO'd).
ILS(Squirtle) anonymously sends to Butterfree(Charizard):


> Found Dazel as innocent. Not sure what this indicates. Maybe I'm insane? I can't admit this in-thread because of role conditions, but I'm hopeandjoy.


Butterfree(Charizard) sends to ILS(Squirtle):


> Well played.


[/hide]


Spoiler: Day Five



I'm really tilting it!
hopeandjoy(Mega Man) is modkilled.
Superbird(Bowser) is lynched by the randomized decision.
Dazel gets the Smash Ball.





Spoiler: Night Six



Dazel(Greninja) activates the Final Smash, Secret Ninja Attack. He attacks Butterfree(Charizard) with it, restoring 10% health from himself and dealing 10% damage to her and then launching her (no KO).
Butterfree(Charizard) uses Fire Fang. Up to one move targeting her tonight will fail.
Eifie(Lucina) uses Counter to protect ZM(Ganondorf).
ZM(Ganondorf) attempts to attack Butterfree(Charizard) with Warlock Punch, but Fire Fang causes it to fail. ZM(Ganondorf) takes 30% damage and is launched (no KO).
Mai(Ice Climbers) attacks Eifie(Lucina) with Infinite Chaingrab of Doom. Eifie(Lucina) takes 999% damage and is launched (Eifie is KO'd).





Spoiler: Day Six



I'm really- YOU'RE TOO SLOW!
Dazel(Greninja) is lynched.
RTB(Robin) has the Smash Ball.





Spoiler: Night Seven



Butterfree(Charizard) uses Fire Fang. Up to one move targeting her tonight will fail.
ZM(Ganondorf) attempts to use Dark Dive, targeting Butterfree(Charizard), but Fire Fang causes it to fail. ZM(Ganondorf) takes 30% damage and is launched (no KO).
Mai(Ice Climbers) attacks Butterfree(Charizard) with Infinite Chaingrab of Doom. Butterfree(Charizard) takes 999% damage and is launched (Butterfree is KO'd).





Spoiler: Day Seven



Now it's LYLO time!
RTB(Robin) is lynched.
50% of all living players are Red Team. And the winner is... RED TEAM!








Spoiler: who was shulk phone?



That was me. I wanted to see if I'd trip anyone up by doing day messages that aren't actually coming from a player. The initial plan was to give a few players actual day message powers and confuse mine with theirs, but I ultimately didn't run with that. In any case, would it have really been a Smash 4 thing if there weren't somebody out there just really feeling it?

Incidentally, lynching the GM would have stopped the day messages. But it wouldn't have contributed to anyone's actual win condition, so, you know. Still would have been a waste of time and lynch.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 2, 2014)

> -Warlock Punch (neutral special): You can only use this move in the Night Phase after Bowser dies, and in that Night phase, you must use this move. When using this move, target a player to deliver a stout, devastating punch that will deal great damage and launch them far. It's such a powerful punch, there's no defense against it, and so, you cannot be prevented from landing it.





> ZM(Ganondorf) attempts to attack Butterfree(Charizard) with Warlock Punch, but Fire Fang causes it to fail. ZM(Ganondorf) takes 30% damage and is launched (no KO).


>:(


----------



## M&F (Dec 2, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> >:(


I know, and this _was_ a pretty tough decision when it came up, but:


> -Fire Fang (neutral special #2): A variant of Flamethrower that replaces the tongue of flame for a quick strike -- a great way to push away unwelcome close combat. By using this move at night, you will completely *prevent up to one move from targeting you successfully*, and furthermore, a player who attempted to attack you but was foiled will take some damage and get launched.


Landing it and targeting it are different things. Technically, you landed the punch, but not at Butterfree. Or any other target, for that matter.

Also, I feel like this could be interesting to see some real-life occourances that way.


----------



## M&F (Dec 2, 2014)

Or, in case anyone would prefer a more technical Mafia explanation, Fire Fang is a commuting power, and commuting _has_ been known to prevent even things like Strongman kills (which ZM's punch essentially is) from going through.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 2, 2014)

hahaha MF you troll there were no inspectors after all

it was just a coincidence that I was both accused as mafia and happened to be a miller


----------



## M&F (Dec 2, 2014)

Superbird said:


> hahaha MF you troll there were no inspectors after all
> 
> it was just a coincidence that I was both accused as mafia and happened to be a miller


Technically, your dead body could return alarming information to Sheik (and, ultimately), Charizard.

Also, I think I was originally intending for it to be possible for Snake's boxes to protect a player who died in the same night they got the box from future investigations, but I must've forgotten about it when I was writing the role PMs. Although it would have been hilarious if this were to actually come up.


----------



## Eifie (Dec 3, 2014)

> ILS(Squirtle) uses Water Gun, targeting Eifie; it is redirected to Mai (no KO).


omg, so I did do something besides sitting around masking like NOBODY LOVES ME... (Did I really forget my action n3 though? :( I swear I like uselessly Dolphin Slashed or something.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 3, 2014)

Dying first is no fun :/

and that was right after I came up with my plan to trick everyone into thinking I was their lover.


----------



## Eifie (Dec 3, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> and that was right after I came up with my plan to trick everyone into thinking I was their lover.


Any reason besides "for the lulz"? (not that I don't strongly approve of that reason)


----------



## Phantom (Dec 3, 2014)

I was probably the closest thing we had to an inspector. I TOLD YOU PEOPLE.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 3, 2014)

You're damn right I was going to spam that recovery move 'until kingdom come'. It was _useful up until I was done dead._  >:[


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 3, 2014)

And that, Phantom, is why we killed you. :)

I suspected Shulk was some kind of info source (mostly because the fission mailing quote after Wargle died).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 3, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Any reason besides "for the lulz"? (not that I don't strongly approve of that reason)


To watch how people reacted, and to keep the mafia from killing me. But also for the lulz.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 3, 2014)

Huh, I assumed Butterfree completely avoided my Smash somehow.  I assumed it would be... stronger, somehow.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 3, 2014)

mfw I tried to kill my (then unknown) mafia partner. Sorry Mai! But wait... you killed me? Not sorry ;.;


----------

